# CHINA | Stations



## van3423 (Apr 27, 2006)

very clean and huge. nice modern design.


----------



## hkmember (Dec 9, 2003)

Yardmaster said:


> I think we would count that as 12 platforms: and looking at your photos again, the tracks seem to run right through. You didn't tell me when it would open, but I'm very impressed. But your first picture in posting 5?


It's because mainland rail stations designate one island platform as one platform, the two tracks on either side would be designated as A or B.

Hence it would be platform 5A and 5B etc.


----------



## vtower (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice. Reminds me somewhere in Germany.


----------



## lucky1988_61 (Dec 21, 2005)

Very Nice, Reminds me something in the Moive E.T


----------



## Future123 (May 23, 2006)

lucky1988_61 said:


>


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

van3423 said:


> very clean and huge. nice modern design.


very soon it's going to be dirty and stenchy.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

ode of bund said:


> very soon it's going to be dirty and stenchy.



I doubt it. I've visited Pudong airport and after years of operation it has yet to become dirty. I also used the Guangzhou Baiyun Airport and you can still lick off the floor. Malls in China after thousands of people pouring in each week is still glittering. These days the Chinese pay a lot of attention on hygiene unlike the old days and workers are just constantly cleaning all the time. Don't be a pessimist, times have changed.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

It is anyway China most improve their citizens' public morals within the education system. :|


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

zergcerebrates said:


> I doubt it. I've visited Pudong airport and after years of operation it has yet to become dirty. I also used the Guangzhou Baiyun Airport and you can still lick off the floor. Malls in China after thousands of people pouring in each week is still glittering. These days the Chinese pay a lot of attention on hygiene unlike the old days and workers are just constantly cleaning all the time. Don't be a pessimist, times have changed.


Can't compare a railway station with airports and malls. It is totally different.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

gakei said:


> Can't compare a railway station with airports and malls. It is totally different.


Why not? All these facilities are public, they are visited by visitors and locals alike and they number in the thousands.


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

zergcerebrates said:


> Why not? All these facilities are public, they are visited by visitors and locals alike and they number in the thousands.


When compared with airports, railway stations are visited much more by those poor and uneducated people, and many of them are from other provinces. Those uneducated people who can't affort taking the planes, they have to choose trains. You will never see these people visiting the airports.

On the other hand, the management standards of the state-owned railway corporation are generally lower than those of the airports, which are generally (partially?) private-owned.

It is actually a fact that railway stations are much more dirtier than the airports in China. I remeber that in a program of Phoenix TV, a person just said: "If you want to see how China looks like few decades ago, go to the railway stations. It has never changed. They remain dirty and messy." This comment has reflected the fact to a great extent.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

I heard that maglev will pass this station, if extended to hangzhou.

Question to those who live next to the station: Are there any hints, where the maglev train will pass the station?
I assume parallel to the steel tracks, either on the north or south side of them?


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

pflo777 said:


> I heard that maglev will pass this station, if extended to hangzhou.
> 
> Question to those who live next to the station: Are there any hints, where the maglev train will pass the station?
> I assume parallel to the steel tracks, either on the north or south side of them?



Really? Hmm. Perhaps they should make another maglev stop close to this station so people can transfer easier.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

gakei said:


> When compared with airports, railway stations are visited much more by those poor and uneducated people, and many of them are from other provinces. Those uneducated people who can't affort taking the planes, they have to choose trains. You will never see these people visiting the airports.
> 
> On the other hand, the management standards of the state-owned railway corporation are generally lower than those of the airports, which are generally (partially?) private-owned.
> 
> It is actually a fact that railway stations are much more dirtier than the airports in China. I remeber that in a program of Phoenix TV, a person just said: "If you want to see how China looks like few decades ago, go to the railway stations. It has never changed. They remain dirty and messy." This comment has reflected the fact to a great extent.


Why not introduce a law. If someone produces dirt, then this person has to pay a fine. Just like in Singapore or Germany.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

goschio said:


> Why not introduce a law. If someone produces dirt, then this person has to pay a fine. Just like in Singapore or Germany.


Things in China are profoundly different from the west. As some people have already mentioned, these stations are visited by a lot of not-well educated (I wouldn't say uneducated here) people, and a great number of them will just sleep and live by the stations to wait for the trains, so you can imagine.. you can't have so many policemen fine people because they wait for their trains can you? Indeed, there are alrady some people who are hired by the stations so if you throw some litter, you maybe caught by them, but still, you can not have all the passenger in the station in check all the time... Chinese train stations, especially these in big cities, are always packed with people, no matter peak or off-peak seasons.. it's hard to describe unless you visit..

Said that, I think the conditions in a lot of Chinese stations have greatly improved, so maybe this particular station may stay clean for a longer period of time.


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

zergcerebrates said:


> Really? Hmm. Perhaps they should make another maglev stop close to this station so people can transfer easier.



MagLev is not  coming to Shanghai South Rail-way Station at all!!!


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

really?
Do you have sources?

this one says, that the extension to hangzhou, if realised, will have a stop at shanghai south railway station:

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/art/2006/06/03/281861/Two_more_stations_on_drawing_board.htm


"The new station is hailed as the first circular railway station in the world and will resemble a soccer stadium. It will be home to 13 railway lines including the extension of the maglev line. 
"


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

I think by having another stop between Hangzhou and Shanghai is a waste of time. It takes about 3 mins for these trains to accelerate from 0 to 430km/hour and vice versa, not to mention the time consumed by loading more passengers. Suppose a maglev journey from Hangzhou to Shanghai takes about 30 mins, will they be willing to add another 10 mins or so to speed up, speed down and loading the passengers?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

hkmember said:


> It's because mainland rail stations designate one island platform as one platform, the two tracks on either side would be designated as A or B.
> 
> Hence it would be platform 5A and 5B etc.


Thank-you. When you say "Mainland" I presume you mean PRC. So let me ask you ... when you say "A" & "B" what do you really mean?


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

ode of bund said:


> very soon it's going to be dirty and stenchy.





zergcerebrates said:


> I doubt it. I've visited Pudong airport and after years of operation it has yet to become dirty. I also used the Guangzhou Baiyun Airport and you can still lick off the floor. Malls in China after thousands of people pouring in each week is still glittering. These days the Chinese pay a lot of attention on hygiene unlike the old days and workers are just constantly cleaning all the time. Don't be a pessimist, times have changed.


When I was in high-school my teacher told our class that the Chinese were the cleanest prople in the world: they washed six times a day.

Having subsequently been involved with a few Chinese in my time, I'd have to say, even though they didn't quite live up to the description of my history-master, they certainly cleaned my place up a lot. They certainly contributed to the water-bill!

The guys might spit in the street, but imho, there are some rather dirty stations in the US of A ...


----------



## aUen (Jun 24, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*Shanghai South Railway Station opened pics!*


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow! I love the airport-like train stations in many Chinese cities. 
Nanjing's and Kunming's main train stations are very cool as well.

Nanjing's train station interior - looks very "Calatravish"? Might he be the architect?


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

>


Look at the taxi, the station is a hugh monster!

I've been to the new Nanjing railway station, really impressive. It connects to the subway which takes you to the downtown in no time!

BTW, does anybody know which train station in shanghai will connect maglev and subway? Does south station connect with any subway lines?


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

What does Duty Master mean on the sign? I thought it was called duty manager or there is a duty master for something else? Great looking station, I wish all Chinese stations will be like that"!


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

do you have pictures showing what kind of trains depart and arrive there?
I mean, are they as stylish as the station?


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the pics,

The roof is impressive from the inside.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Asia's largest railway station*

SHANGHAI, Aug. 10 (Xinhua) --


The Shanghai municipal government announced here Thursday that the city will start building what will be Asia's largest railway station this year. 

Hongqiao Railway Hub, the new station, is located in the west of downtown Shanghai, and covers an area of 1.33 million square meters, said Liu Lianqing, director of the Shanghai Railway Bureau. 

Construction of the station, which is expected to cost between 13 billion and 15 billion yuan (1.6 billion and 1.8 billion U.S. dollars), will be completed by 2010. 

The design of the new station has been made, according to Liu. 

The station will provide terminals for four high-speed lines, including high-speed trains between Beijing and Shanghai, and between Shanghai and Ningbo, and the Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev railway, according to Liu. 

Currently, the largest passenger transport railway station in Asia is Beijing West Railway Station, covering 510,000 square meters, which began operation in 1996.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-08/10/content_4946567.htm


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Hiope that Shanghai Metro will connection with this Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Neat, any renderings? What's the largest station in Asia now?


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> Neat, any renderings? What's the largest station in Asia now?


You didn't read the last line huh.

"Currently, the largest passenger transport railway station in Asia is Beijing West Railway Station, covering 510,000 square meters, which began operation in 1996."


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Shanghai is crazy, they just finished their modern circular station and now another one? Lets hope this is even more stunning and more massive.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## pauliyas (Apr 7, 2006)

*Shanghai builds Asia's largest railway station*

www.chinaview.cn 2006-08-10 19:42:13 


SHANGHAI, Aug. 10 (Xinhua) -- The Shanghai municipal government announced here Thursday that the city will start building what will be Asia's largest railway station this year. 

Hongqiao Railway Hub, the new station, is located in the west of downtown Shanghai, and covers an area of 1.33 million square meters, said Liu Lianqing, director of the Shanghai Railway Bureau. 

Construction of the station, which is expected to cost between 13 billion and 15 billion yuan (1.6 billion and 1.8 billion U.S. dollars), will be completed by 2010. 

The design of the new station has been made, according to Liu. 

The station will provide terminals for four high-speed lines, including high-speed trains between Beijing and Shanghai, and between Shanghai and Ningbo, and the Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev railway, according to Liu. 

Currently, the largest passenger transport railway station in Asia is Beijing West Railway Station, covering 510,000 square meters, which began operation in 1996. Enditem 


Editor: Pan Letian 


http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2...ent_4946567.htm


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Edited


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

I have found some renderings, it will be conected with Hongqiao Airport:


















the source:
http://www.build.com.cn/adi/project/20060005.htm


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

looks... big lol :]


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

compared to the new south railway station it looks boring


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks huge, but the design is very boring.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

who cares how boring it looks? you have south railway colosseum looking station so isnt that enough? i appreciate the "boring" look although they should build one that is really neoclassical french style like the Minhang people's court except as a train station kinda like the Parisian stations. That would be awesome!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

z0rg said:


> Looks huge, but the design is very boring.


Yes, I agree.

Not very interesting design...
:dunno:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Great and beautiful station!!
:drool::drool:


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

That station kinda reminds me of the new train station that currently opened in Germany. 

Anyways a station that huge in front of the old airport is quite odd.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

The old airport is going to be renovated and the design will be similar to the train station.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

zergcerebrates said:


> You didn't read the last line huh.
> 
> "Currently, the largest passenger transport railway station in Asia is Beijing West Railway Station, covering 510,000 square meters, which began operation in 1996."


Whoops. I also find the station a bit understated.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

what you see on the renderings is NOT the old Honquiao airport terminal building.
The old one is on the opposite side of the runway.

But that fact makes my impression about the design of the new one even worse....

Damn it, Shanghai is building asias biggest railway station, and then it looks like that 

Whos the Architect? ECADI, als always in shanghai???


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Not too much impressive in terms of design


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Sometimes I am glad to see some functional and sorber design without much "WOW" effects. If every building has to have that "WOW" effect, it will get boring very fast.


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually although the design may seems less than spectacular for some it appears quite functional to me and has some open space and either hotels or apartment buildings. I think that it is a bit early to judge without seeing more detailed renderings. Having an intergrated railway station and airport is obviously smart planning for the future given that in a decade or so there will be a nationwide HSR network and the skies will be already overcrowded.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Hub's Size*

Is this station really the largest station in Asia or is it Asia excluding Japan?

This is because some Shinkansen stations in Tokyo and Yokohama seem bigger. Of coarse, I'm not sure about this but based from my gut feeling, it seems smaller than the really big ones you'll see in Tokyo and Yokohama.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Is this station really the largest station in Asia or is it Asia excluding Japan?
> 
> This is because some Shinkansen stations in Tokyo and Yokohama seem bigger. Of coarse, I'm not sure about this but based from my gut feeling, it seems smaller than the really big ones you'll see in Tokyo and Yokohama.



How big is Japan? How big is China?


----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

Nagoya station in Japan is currently the largest, but it appears that this new one in Shanghai will be almost three times as large.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train_station

The world's busiest train station, in terms of daily passenger throughput, is Shinjuku Station in Tokyo, Japan. Ikebukuro Station, just minutes away, is the world's second-busiest.

The world's largest train station, in terms of floor area, is Nagoya Station in Nagoya, Japan (410,000 square meters). However, the Nagoya Station complex incorporates two office towers and an underground shopping concourse, so the railway terminal itself is not large in comparison to others. Shinjuku Station is the second largest. In terms of platform capacity, the world's largest train station is Grand Central Terminal in New York City, USA.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Incredible project!!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a render it will be nice :yes:


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

cjfjapan said:


> Nagoya station in Japan is currently the largest, but it appears that this new one in Shanghai will be almost three times as large.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train_station
> 
> ...


Japanese railway stations and Chinese ones are totally different.

Japanese railway station is a city within a city in a sense. 
(huge terminal with hotels and department stores, shopping malls, amusement arcades, various food courts.)

When I went to Shanghai Station a couple years ago, I was really surprised.
only the persons with a tickets are allowed to enter the station through the security check. The other people got ousted from the station by the security guards!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Is the west railway station poorly constructed and currently sinking because it was built on mud? I am worried about the train station since I found out that the train station would have a shortened life of Wikipedia. Why does this question remain unanswered?


----------



## leo_sh (Oct 23, 2006)

I personally don't like it, but most Chinese do like it. Actually I quite like the pagoda part. That's what pagoda is for in my knowledge about the traditional Chinese architecture.


----------



## Codfish (Sep 15, 2007)

I actually do like the exterior of the Beijing West Train Station - sure, it's kind of kitschy, but the scale is just so immense that you can't help but be impressed when it looms up in front of you.

But I have one serious issue with Xizhan, one that fits quite well into the purpose of this forum - it's impossible to get to! If you're trying to get a train out of Beijing at around 6 or 7 pm, and you're unlucky enough to have to leave from the West Station, there's no good way to do that. Cabs will get horrendously stuck in traffic on the Ring Roads, buses are even worse, and there's no subway link to the station yet. As someone who has missed trains because of Friday rush hour traffic, I can say that the day when the subway line to the station opens will be a great one for the city.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ I think you are right, fortunately subway line 4 will connect West station next year (2009).

The underground connection line between West station and Beijing Railway Station will be finished in 3 years. (as marked in map)

Let's wait and see...


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks imposing to me.

Could someone (hopefully from Beijing) tell me:


how many platforms there are at each of the Beijing terminals
which destinations each station handles (just the most important ones)
how far Beijing West Station is from the centre of Beijing
and if you're really clever, how many trains depart each terminal each day?

thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## Codfish (Sep 15, 2007)

Sadly, no. Line 4 will open in 2009, and will be tremendously useful, connecting Beijing's northwest suburbs (including the Beijing Zoo, the National Library, Peking University, and the old and new Summer Palaces) to downtown... but it will not go to the West Train Station. For that, we need to wait for Line 9, which that map claims will open in 2010 (but I'll believe it when I see it).

As for your questions, I can't give specifics about the number of platforms or the number of trains. And it's worth noting that Beijing does have other train stations besides these two, including North and South Stations (though Central and West are the main ones). But, to speak generally: Beijing West Station handles, unsurprisingly, destinations west and southwest of Beijing, covering inland China and the far south - Shaanxi, southern Shanxi, Hubei, Hunan, Sichuan, Chongqing, Tibet, Guangdong, Yunnan, Gansu, Xinjiang, Qinghai, Ningxia, Hainan (yes, there are trains to Hainan), Guizhou, etc. It also has international trains to Vietnam and Hong Kong. Beijing Train Station (the main one, also called Central Station) services places north of Beijing, as well as the east coast - Inner Mongolia, northern Shanxi, Heilongjiang, Jilin, Liaoning, Tianjin, Hebei, Henan, Anhui, Shandong, Shanghai, Jiangsu, Zhejiang, etc.

In terms of location, Beijing West Station is just within the Third Ring Road in the southwest part of the city. Based on one of my maps, it looks like it's about 3.5 miles away from Tiananmen Square, mostly west and slightly south. I hope that helps!


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ Thanks! But, for the record, I'd still love platform counts (of platforms in use) for these stations ... including north & South.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yardmaster said:


> ^^ Thanks! But, for the record, I'd still love platform counts (of platforms in use) for these stations ... including north & South.


largest train station in Asia. That should give you a point of comparasion. 

The new Beijing South Station looks massive too.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ thanks again : and as I suspected, Beijing Sth services Tianjin.

There's a thread here Worlds Largest & Busiest Passenger terminals to which I have devoted quite a bit of time and effort: it would be nice to have Beijing, Shanghai & Tianjin represented too ...


----------



## Codfish (Sep 15, 2007)

AFAIK, the best way to get to Tianjin from Beijing at the moment is from the main train station; there's an express that only takes an hour and leaves every hour (with some annoying exceptions). However, when the new high-speed Jin-Jing rail opens (which will only take an hour to connect the two cities!), that will leave from Beijing South, which will be on the 4 line.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ so will the high speed train be faster? Your posting above suggests it will travel at the same speed.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Shouldn't this thread be in "Railway" forum? Beijing West Station is an old railway station. Find a nice picture,


----------



## Codfish (Sep 15, 2007)

Yardmaster said:


> ^^ so will the high speed train be faster? Your posting above suggests it will travel at the same speed.


Er, right. The new train will take only half an hour, sorry. A few more details - it will leave every three minutes (20 trains an hour - better than most of Beijing's subway lines in off-peak!) and open in time for the Olympics this year. This actually seems kind of silly to me, since it means that it will open before Beijing South Station is integrated into the subway system (that'll happen when Line 4 opens next year), but I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth.

For more info:

*Beijing-Tianjin intercity high-speed railway will be used electronic tickets*
March 3, 2008

The Beijing-Tianjin intercity high-speed railway, to run during the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games, will use a new ticketing system that will replace the traditional paper tickets with an electronic ticket that is difficult to duplicate. At a cost of 13.324 billion yuan, the Beijing-Tianjin intercity high-speed railway project began on July 4, 2005; and will be integrating debugging and testing operations in the first quarter of 2008. The railway will be operational before the opening of the Beijing Olympic Games on August 1.

The Beijing-Tianjin intercity high-speed railway is China's first special, high-class passenger railway line with a full speed of 350 kilometers per hour. It is an 117-kilometer test section of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed passenger special railway which is under construction. The Beijing-Tianjin intercity high-speed railway is designed for a speed of 300 kilometers per hour, with a starting interval of 3 minutes, and a maximum of 20 sets of cars running on the new rail route every hour. The 900-passenger cars and the trains are expected to carry up to 18,000 passengers every hour. Once the Beijing-Tianjin intercity high-speed railway begins operation, the journey from Beijing to Tianjin will take 30 minutes.

(from the People's Daily, http://english.people.com.cn/90001/90776/6365214.html)


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ Thanks for that! 

Living here down in little old OZ, I observe:


train capacity (not car capacity) is 900, thank God!
these trains are operating at a 3-minute headway at 300+km/hr? At that speed my arithmetic puts these trains 15 km apart. How far & how long do they need to stop?

Mind-boggling!


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yardmaster said:


> ^^ Thanks for that!
> 
> Living here down in little old OZ, I observe:
> 
> ...


15 km will most likely be enough if signaling and GPS tracking works correctly.


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

With the construction of China's high speed rail reaching its peak in recent years, many marvellous railway stations have also been constructed in China. I feel that these railway stations deserve to have a thread of their own since some of them are simply stunning. 

Shenzhen North

















Disclaimer here: All credit of the photographs goes to gaoloumi.com and their photographers. Some images come from google as well.


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Beijing South


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Chengdu East


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Changzhou North


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Guangzhou South


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Harbin West


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

HangZhou East


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Jinan West


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nanjing South(one of the fav!)


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Shijiazhuang Station


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sanya Station (The Most Southern Railway Station of China)


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Suzhou Station (Once again one of my fav)


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wuhan Station


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wuchang Station


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wuxi station


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wuxi East Station (Together with its affiliated bus interchange and railway control station)


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Xi'an North


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Zhengzhou east station


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thats the end of my sharing, for today , I know some famous ones such as Shanghai Hongqiao are not inside, and I will add them on another date when I am free . I'll be updating them on an occasional basis, so do just pop into this thread to see if theres any update if you are interested .


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Thx for posting. Wonderful. This looks like the future as it was depicted in sci-fi movies from the eighties and nineties. :cheers1:


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

I think, 

Guangzhou South looks best from air since it looks like floating due to all the tracks being elevated.

From ground level, I like Nanjing South since its roof looks amazing.

From inside, Harbin West looks so open so I pick Harbin West as having the best internal look


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Thread getting merged in 3..2..1..


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I'll let this one slide as the Chinese HSR thread is quite active. However, I will not restrict this thread just to HSR. We can have a Chinese station photo thread and include non-HSR stations too so that we don't have an excessive number. How's that sound?

Next time though PLEASE, and I repeat this all the time, PLEASE post in the thread finder to make my indexing of threads easier.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

That's a great idea.


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ I'll let this one slide as the Chinese HSR thread is quite active. However, I will not restrict this thread just to HSR. We can have a Chinese station photo thread and include non-HSR stations too so that we don't have an excessive number. How's that sound?
> 
> Next time though PLEASE, and I repeat this all the time, PLEASE post in the thread finder to make my indexing of threads easier.


I'm totally fine with that, and sorry for not posting this thread in the thread finder!


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

2 more stations for today's update:
Tianjin West


----------



## Delta1088 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yinchuan Railway station









And a disclaimer here: All credit of the photographs goes to gaoloumi.com and their photographers. Some images come from google as well.


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for your post, Delta1088. I enjoyed seeing those photos. My favorites are the ones that incorporate traditional Chinese architectural elements, like Suzhou's and Nanjing's. I also love Shanghai South because it's a perfect circle. It's compact, unusual, and cool.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ I'll let this one slide as the Chinese HSR thread is quite active. However, I will not restrict this thread just to HSR. We can have a Chinese station photo thread and include non-HSR stations too so that we don't have an excessive number. How's that sound?
> 
> Next time though PLEASE, and I repeat this all the time, PLEASE post in the thread finder to make my indexing of threads easier.


That's perfectly fine I think. 

Once all the major stations are compiled it'll be Delta1088's job to start posting pictures of smaller stations, that'll be even more interesting.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

A couple of Beijing South pictures I took on Friday







to subway


you can see the crowd


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

big-dog said:


> I guess Beijing should learn from Shenzhen and build underground HSR stations.


Has Beijing built an underground HSR railway from Beijing West to Beijing station?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

big-dog said:


> Both stations should have been designed larger considering the fast increasing HSR crowd.


They have been. They were HUGE and EMPTY in the beginning, and everybody said that was because they were considering the fast increasing HSR crowd. But perhaps the increase is too big and too fast :lol:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Has Beijing built an underground HSR railway from Beijing West to Beijing station?


it's still U/C. it's said to open in 2014.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

big-dog said:


> There should be more HSR trains and less normal trains in Beijing West.


Where should the slow speed trains go?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

That's why we need more platforms in Beijing. Slow trains could be gradually replaced with 160 ~ 200 kmph ones.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

big-dog said:


> That's why we need more platforms in Beijing. Slow trains could be gradually replace them with 160 ~ 200 kmph ones.


When high speed trains proceed to Beijing rather than terminating at Beijing West, shall it release platforms at Beijing West for the use of slow trains?


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Hi all, ask you,

Hangzhou East Railway Station (New) go to Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station by CRH

how much price RMB for per ticket?? please tell me, Thank You


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> Hi all, ask you,
> 
> Hangzhou East Railway Station (New) go to Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station by CRH
> 
> how much price RMB for per ticket?? please tell me, Thank You


73 second class, 117 first class.

learn to use baidu, you don't need to go a website, just type in the names of two stations, and train schedule and price will pop up...

http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=杭州东+上海虹桥&ie=UTF-8


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

big-dog said:


> ^^ yes. With all the stores opening Hongqiao station (as well as Beijing South) looks like a giant shopping mall. But Hongqiao is bigger in size so it's not as bad as Beijing South. Both stations should have been designed larger considering the fast increasing HSR crowd.


I believe a few years ago, the concern was the station been too big and too empty...
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/13/us-roubini-idUSTRE75C1OF20110613


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

Silly_Walks said:


> "HANGZHOU EAST --------------the biggest station in ASIAN~"
> 
> What exactly is meant by that?
> According to Wikipedia:
> ...


What was the biggest get superseded by bigger ones, that why. Hangzhou East is indeed massive, lots of HSR lines seems to intersect it.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Hongqiao Station is a bit better than Beijing South but it's also a giant shopping mall and I see more people every time I visit.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

luhai said:


> 73 second class, 117 first class.


And 219 yuan 5 jiao in business class.

Who are the shopping malls at Hongqiao and Beijing South stations accessible to? Everyone? Passengers ticketed to depart? Arriving passengers?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ The departure waiting hall shopping area (shown in first and second pictures) are accessible to ticket holders (I don't see tickets getting checked at entrance though). The lower level (shown in 3rd picture) stores are accessible to everybody.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

I was at Hongqiao a couple of months ago and was also hit by the crowd, one thing they can do is to add a second level in the middle of the waiting hall, but then there is the problem of people accessing it and not to mention the interruption caused by the construction. Ultimately Chinese rail passengers need to be educated so that they arrive just in time for the train, not wait around like they used to do with regular trains.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

hmmwv said:


> Ultimately Chinese rail passengers need to be educated so that they arrive just in time for the train, not wait around like they used to do with regular trains.


For that to happen, a free and easy (preferably automatic) re-ticketing process for miss trains are required. Otherwise people will always show up early for those just-in-case situation. I usually show up at least half hour early for this reason.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

yes ticket holders can re-ticket to next train if they miss the train (for free or minimum cost). but still it's not so convenient and people don't like the last minute rush. On the other hand it's already much easier getting to the train than getting on a flight. I usually wait at the gate for 1 or even 2 hours before boarding on a flight.


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

It is highly recommendable to purchase a train ticket at least a day in advance, if not much more~ European practice of casual going to railway stations and buying tickets to wherever does not work in China. The good thing though is that time tables are punctual up to a minute most of the time, and thus being at the boarding gate some 15-30 mins before the departure will do the job. Compared to airline transport, this is heaven~


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^
>boarding gates some 15-30 minutes before departure

Sounds like boarding for a flight to me


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

drezdinski said:


> It is highly recommendable to purchase a train ticket at least a day in advance, if not much more~ European practice of casual going to railway stations and buying tickets to wherever does not work in China.


How convenient are Taiwan HSR and Japan´s Shinkansen for casually going to station and buying a ticket?


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

chornedsnorkack said:


> That´s an average between 5 at rush hour, 3 services off peak. The average off peak is one every 20 minutes - and say at Taipei, this includes gaps of 30 minutes.
> 
> And there is the distinction between express and non-express trains. If you miss a non-express train and an express train will not fit because it passes your destination, the average interval is naturally 30 minutes, and the bigger interval 36 minutes.
> 
> ...


It really depends on where you plan on going. If your destination is a smaller station, then service is usually two per hour, so yes, in that event one should have checked the timetable beforehand so that you arrive at the station around 10-15 minutes before the train departs. 

According to the current THSR timetable, there is an express service every half-hour, but unless you are travelling considerably far (like Tainan or Chiayi), the regional trains stay in front of the express trains, and when the express trains do beat the regional, it is only by a couple of minutes.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station / 杭州东站*









DSCF1941 by turtle qiu, on Flickr

​


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Suzhou railway station is my favorite of all.




Hidden Dragon said:


> Suzhou Railway Station


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

^^ it has a certain character but mine will be Guangzhou and Hangzhou East is something too due to its size...

Is there any pictures of the Xi'an high speed rail station around by the way? I dont remember its final look.


----------



## LastOfUs (Aug 17, 2013)

Do Chinese Railway Stations have Restaurants, Fast Food Chains, Shopping Malls ?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes some stations are giant shopping malls themselves.


----------



## silent_dragon (May 17, 2013)

big-dog said:


> Yes some stations are giant shopping malls themselves.


I think it is very logical to put a shopping mall in a railway station particularly for railway complexes with combination of subways and regular or high speed trains. These structures consume a lot of real state. I think it would be very nice idea and surely income generating to at least put one or two floors of shopping/office space above a railway station. Its a place where people stop anyway. So put all convenience shops, pharmacies, teashops, anything..


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

LastOfUs said:


> Do Chinese Railway Stations have Restaurants, Fast Food Chains, Shopping Malls ?


Yes, some even have airports


----------



## stoneybee (Nov 2, 2010)

Silly_Walks said:


> Yes, some even have airports


Just to be clear, he is not kidding!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

LOL


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

Here are some nice photos from Wuhu Railway Station. Wuhu is located 2 hours south of Nanjing in Anhui Province.












Train K46 Fuzhou - Beijing:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

little universe said:


> *Hangzhou East Railway Station / 杭州东站*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


() Big and nice :applause::applause::applause:
Congratulations!!


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

little universe said:


> *Hangzhou East Railway Station / 杭州东站*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been to Guangzhou South Station, its bigger than this and has a lot of people but its the my first time seeing this many people in a train station.


----------



## stingstingsting (Jun 5, 2010)

doc7austin said:


> Here are some nice photos from Wuhu Railway Station. Wuhu is located 2 hours south of Nanjing in Anhui Province.


Now this is nice! 

Once in a while its good to take a break from all those grand railway stations, not to take away from the fact that they are impressive!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Haikou Meilan Station, Haikou, Hainan Province*

This is an underground HSR station built underneath Meilan Airport













--hkweb and hnphoto


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Very smart, those platform screen doors!


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't they have that in the subway?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Puppetgeneral said:


> Don't they have that in the subway?


Yes, but in that case the doors of the metro cars and the doors of the platform line up, so they are very close together, much like in an elevator.


In this case, because many train have different distances between doors, they simply put the screen further out onto the platform, so people still can't fall on the tracks while there is no train present, very good.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Silly_Walks said:


> Yes, but in that case the doors of the metro cars and the doors of the platform line up, so they are very close together, much like in an elevator.
> 
> 
> In this case, because many train have different distances between doors, they simply put the screen *further out* onto the platform, so people still can't fall on the tracks while there is no train present, very good.



Further _in_ :tongue2: ...

citygf.com


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

All now I see, that lady is actually behind the screen doors!


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

skyridgeline said:


> Further _in_ :tongue2: ...
> 
> citygf.com


lol I was writing from the perspective of the train :lol:


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Puppetgeneral said:


> All now I see, that lady is actually behind the screen doors!


You mean the train 'stewardess' that's supposed to be there while the train is standing still to help people?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Silly_Walks said:


> You mean the train 'stewardess' that's supposed to be there while the train is standing still to help people?


He meant to say that he didn't realize there is a space between the PSD and the train. 

I like this design very much too, it's a very simple solution to the problem of limited waiting hall space, it allows passengers onto the platform earlier yet still prevents too many people from getting too close to the train.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

This should belong to here.



hkskyline said:


> Shenzhen North


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Xiamen North










by 铁路小亨


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Nanchang Railway Station, Jiangxi Province










by Luo Chunxiao


----------



## chicksen22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Did the design of either station allow for future expansion once the need has been demonstrated by the crowds?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Hohhot East Railway Station


by 刘广峰(panoramio.com)









by wanggengxu (panoramio.com)









By Bobba 









By Bobba


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

chicksen22 said:


> Did the design of either station allow for future expansion once the need has been demonstrated by the crowds?


I don't think the structure can be easily changed but every station has a large square in front so I guess maybe that space is reserved for future expansion.

Furthermore more than one stations are being built for each city to cope with the growing passengers. i.e. Xiamen has one reserved station (Gaoqi Station) besides the existing two and Nanchang is building the 2nd station, Nanchang West.




skyridgeline said:


> Hohhot East Railway Station
> 
> by 刘广峰(panoramio.com)


I'm pretty sure Genghis Khan will like this station


----------



## Peterlee (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazing shots ! It is so wonderful and beautiful.


----------



## silent_dragon (May 17, 2013)

I think it is more practical to have many sub stations than just one big station. Bottleneck traffic can choke with one big station whereas multiple stations, traffic can be divided.


----------



## silent_dragon (May 17, 2013)

The hohhot station is very pretty and very open to enjoy the scenery of the sorrounding area.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Shenyang North Railway Station, Shenyang, Liaoning Province*

Originally built in 1913, Shenyang North Railway Station was re-built and opened in 1990 (currently main station hall). New north square, sub-station and metro connection project was completed on August 16th 2013 for Shenyang National Games.

Sub-station and North Square (opposite side of Main Station), opened in Aug 2013





Main Station and South Square, built in 1990



new waiting hall





subway Line 2



ticket entrance



platforms



pictures from Hidden Dragon and wiki


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Haerbin Railway West station 哈爾賓西站 by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Tianjin West










--中华火车迷部落


----------



## daniel84 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, Shenzhen North is really amazing train station.. I'm wondering how many tracks and platforms it have that station, i didn't came across in posts here?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao Railway Station / 青岛火车站*




CRH380BL highspeed train was leaving Qingdao station by Qin, Zong, on Flickr


CRH380BL highspeed train was leaving Qingdao station by Qin, Zong, on Flickr


Qingdao station is an end station by Qin, Zong, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan Railway Station / 武汉火车站*




CRH380AL highspeed train was leaving Wuhan station by Qin, Zong, on Flickr


Wuhan railway station by Qin, Zong, on Flickr


DSC_0374 by Qin, Zong, on Flickr

​


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I love the old architecture of the Qingdao Railway Station. I'm not sure if this is rare in China but I don't see many Terminus stations, this one is obvious due to geography.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Lovely photos. Thanks for sending in this format, too. I can find higher resolutions of them at the source


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing South Railway Station / 北京南站*



Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr


Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station / 上海虹桥站*











Hongquiao by digital-dreams, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen North Railway Station / 深圳北站*










Shenzhen North Railway Station (Shenzhenbei Station). by johan.mudas, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou South Railway Station / 广州南站*










Guangzhou South Railway Station by slothodon, on Flickr

​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shaoguan


HONG KONG +Heshan+Shaoguan+ Dongguan by Sé198, on Flickr


HONG KONG +Heshan+Shaoguan+ Dongguan by Sé198, on Flickr


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Shaoguan has a great looking station. All of China's new stations look artistic, clean and professional. The old stations look rugged and classic. Is Shaoguan on the Beijing-Hong Kong high speed railway?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> Shaoguan has a great looking station. All of China's new stations look artistic, clean and professional. The old stations look rugged and classic. Is Shaoguan on the Beijing-Hong Kong high speed railway?


Yes, along that line, but I'm not sure whether a single G train runs from Beijing to Guangzhou yet.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Yes, along that line, but I'm not sure whether a single G train runs from Beijing to Guangzhou yet.


You're talking about a non-stop correct? 

G79 goes from Beijing West to Guangzhou South with stops... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJXW5gtR7Iw


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, little universe. I like especially Beijing South ones. Station, trains have a nice sterile look. Good captures.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> Yes, along that line, but I'm not sure whether a single G train runs from Beijing to Guangzhou yet.


There are 3 such trains: G71, G79 and G81.
G79 has 4 stops (Shijiazhuang, Zhengzhou, Wuhan, Changsha).
G71 has 14 stops between Beijing and Guangzhou and goes on to Longhua. G81 has 12 stops between Beijing and Guangzhou.
Between Changsha and Guangzhou, G71 stops at Hengshan, Hengyang, Leiyang and Chenzhou. G81 stops at Zhuzhou, Hengshan, Hengyang and Shaoguan. So Shaoguan has 1 direct train daily from Beijing.

How is the progress of Futian Station?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Hangzhou East, opened July 1 2013



--baidu


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Fuzhou Railway Station, Fujian Province










by Luo Chunxiao


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL------>>>>







*The Good Old Beijing West Railway Station / 北京西站*











2_Beijing_Xi_Zhan,_nach_Osten_blickend by jl.bosse, on Flickr


​


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

11.25 Changchun Railway Station south hall opened after 5-year construction










by 中华火车迷部落


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Qingdao North Station will open on December 28th 2013*























































by 青岛新闻网


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Ningbo South Station to open on December 28th*

rendering




taken before opening



(baidu.com)


----------



## Cosmicbliss (Aug 9, 2009)

How well maintained are the stations, in terms of regular cleaning and upkeep?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Cosmicbliss said:


> How well maintained are the stations, in terms of regular cleaning and upkeep?


I would say most are maintained very well, there are cleaning crew roaming the station constantly and in public restrooms at large stations such as Hongqiao or Guangzhou South a cleaning staff is always stationed there. Stations such as Hongqiao which is three years old does show some sign of age too, for example there are light bulbs that are out but not replaced, and some tiles are cracked. Nothing serious though, I'd say the station is extremely well built considering the passenger traffic that goes through it everyday.


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

big-dog said:


> *Qingdao North Station will open on December 28th 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! When I lived in Qingdao less than a year ago, nothing ws there yet of this rail station and now it opens! :nuts:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Cosmicbliss said:


> How well maintained are the stations, in terms of regular cleaning and upkeep?


The only thing I don't like is that people smoke in restroom of the stations, while it rarely happens in airports.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Chinese railway stations are definitely works of art. Again, I love the variety.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, guys! Any news on new Fengtai HSR station?


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing pictures, big-dog!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

dimlys1994 said:


> Hi, guys! Any news on new Fengtai HSR station?


Construction has not started yet. The targeting opening date is 2020 so I guess it's not in a hurry. Fengtai HSR station will be the largest of Beijing once completed.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

big-dog said:


> Construction has not started yet. The targeting opening date is 2020 so I guess it's not in a hurry. Fengtai HSR station will be the largest of Beijing once completed.


Just before Beijing South, am I right? And this station is planned to be through station or terminus?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ Yes. It'll be built on the site of the old Fengtai Station so it's a through station.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

big-dog said:


> ^^ Yes. It'll be built on the site of the old Fengtai Station so it's a through station.


Thanks!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Xiamen-Shenzhen rail opens today*

The new Xiamen North Station










--chineserailways


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Xiamen North is supposed to be old station of Xiamen-Fuzhou railway, since April 2010.
The new stations are:

Qianchang
New Jiaomei
Zhangzhou
Zhangpu
Yunxiao
Zhaoan
Raoping
Chaoshan
Chaoyang
Puning
Kueitan
Lufeng
Shanwei
Houmen
Huidong
Huizhou South
Pingshan

What are they like?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes Xiamen North was built in 2010.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Xuzhou East Station*

Location: Xuzhou, Jiangsu Province (on Beijing-Shanghai HSR)
Opened: 6/26/2011
Construction area: 14984 sqm







by civis521


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Ningbo North *

Located in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province
Opened on 12/28/2013

























by 宁波小乙


----------



## xinxingren (Jun 17, 2013)

big-dog said:


> *Xiamen-Shenzhen rail opens today*
> 
> The new Xiamen North Station
> 
> ...


You work in advertising? 
As chornedsnorkack says Xiamen North was one of the old steam train stations away in a bit of a wasteland. That photo really tarts it up.


----------



## Traceparts (Dec 24, 2010)

big-dog said:


> *Ningbo North *
> 
> Located in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province
> Opened on 12/28/2013
> ...


like a giant smiling crab :lol:


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Source: http://lifeasahuman.com/2012/travel...part-2-bohol-and-beyond/attachment/manta-ray/


----------



## spin_dive (May 16, 2011)

Xi'an North Interior by me


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ is Xi'an North the station with most platforms in China? AFAIK Xi'an North has 18 platforms and 34 lines. Its capacity is yet to be fulfilled with more western HSR openings.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Yantai Railway Station, Shandong Province*

Opened in August 2009



--baidu


----------



## spin_dive (May 16, 2011)

big-dog said:


> ^^ is Xi'an North the station with most platforms in China? AFAIK Xi'an North has 18 platforms and 34 lines. Its capacity is yet to be fulfilled with more western HSR openings.


I'm not too sure, it was late at night when I got on the train so I didn't look around too much. It seemed comparable to Hongqiao in size and build.

Here are some blurry pictures of the platforms.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Tianjin Yujiapu Station* (U/C), opening in 2014

rendering




status as of last November


by vslinuxuan


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Qingdao North opened on Jan 10*

Location: Qingdao, Shandong Province

Opening day pictures

























from 青岛新闻网


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

I like how the Yujiapu station is going to be underground.


Qingdaobei station looks phenomenal.


----------



## xinxingren (Jun 17, 2013)

big-dog said:


> *Qingdao North opened on Jan 10*
> 
> Location: Qingdao, Shandong Province
> 
> ...


Bomb sniffer dog?


----------



## spin_dive (May 16, 2011)

^ could also be contraband sniffer dogs


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Do those stations only serve HSR or conventional or even famous Chinese steam trains?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ only Chinese steam trains so they will get dirty soon


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

big-dog said:


> ^^ only Chinese steam trains so they will get dirty soon


 Nothing beats Chinese steam trains travelling at 380 kph. 

An American friend who came here this year told me how surprised he was when he saw HSR trains without people sitting on the roofs like he imagined there would be. When quizzed further he explained the photos of Chinese trains always had passengers on top of the train and assumed HSR was no exception.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

krnboy1009 said:


> Do those stations only serve HSR or conventional or even famous Chinese steam trains?


 Question: What kind of trains do HSR stations serve?

Answer: I don't know that's a difficult one.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

kunming tiger said:


> An American friend who came here this year told me how surprised he was when he saw HSR trains without people sitting on the roofs like he imagined there would be. When quizzed further he explained the photos of Chinese trains always had passengers on top of the train and assumed HSR was no exception.


Is he still your friend? I do hope you fired him and found a more intelligent replacement.


----------



## flankerjun (Oct 7, 2013)

krnboy1009 said:


> Do those stations only serve HSR or conventional or even famous Chinese steam trains?


China national railway corporation does not have any steam train,there are only few steam trains in some power plants or some coal mines.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

kunming tiger said:


> Question: What kind of trains do HSR stations serve?
> 
> Answer: I don't know that's a difficult one.


haha....that is a good question though. Some railway stations like Beijingxi and Wuhan Railway Station server HSR and conventional trains. I guess the only exclusively HSR railway stations are the small 2-4 platform stations along the high speed line....then again Kunshannan station would probably be an example of a bigger station that's HSR only. 


On another topic do conventional trains still run between Shanghai and Nanjing?


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

FM 2258 said:


> On another topic do conventional trains still run between Shanghai and Nanjing?


Yes.
On 19th January, I see 9 trains out of the 248 between Shanghai and Nanjing are neither D nor G. 1 of them is L, 1 is T, the other 7 are K.


----------



## xinxingren (Jun 17, 2013)

kunming tiger said:


> American friend who came here this year told me how surprised he was when he saw HSR trains without people sitting on the roofs like he imagined there would be. When quizzed further he explained the photos of Chinese trains always had passengers on top of the train ....


I'd like to see one of those photos. :nuts: I've seen photos of people sitting on the roof in most other countries (yes, even England and US) but never China, even out in the **** where there's no electric wires.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

India was the one that had the extremely overflowing trains I thought.. never seen any photos from anywhere else.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

I think we may be able to find pictures of people sitting on top of trains in China during the culture revolution, but nothing in the past 40 years.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

flankerjun said:


> China national railway corporation does not have any steam train,there are only few steam trains in some power plants or some coal mines.


Diaobingshan of Liaoning Province has the last group of steam trains, most of which are in its famous steam train museum. I heard many trains lovers go there every year to take running steam train pictures.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Dont like cinese rail stations. They look like bland airports.


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

^^Troll detected. 

*Grabs popcorn.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Qingdao North looks incredible! Thank for the updates, big-dog! :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Ningbo South Railway Station / 宁波南站*



新开宁波(南)火车站 Ningbo (South) Railway Station by boxythingy, on Flickr


新开宁波(南)火车站 Ningbo (South) Railway Station by boxythingy, on Flickr


新开宁波(南)火车站 Ningbo (South) Railway Station by boxythingy, on Flickr


新开宁波(南)火车站 Ningbo (South) Railway Station by boxythingy, on Flickr


新开宁波(南)火车站 Ningbo (South) Railway Station by boxythingy, on Flickr


新开宁波(南)火车站 Ningbo (South) Railway Station by boxythingy, on Flickr


​


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

hmmwv said:


> What I'd like to see happen, though, is that moving conventional / long haul train to newer greenfield stations, and dedicate the downtown stations to HSR service. This way you get a more efficient operation at the downtown area which is convenient for the daily commuters, and the migrant workers / long distance travelers can also enjoy a much larger waiting room, especially considering many of them can't afford to live in the city core anyway, so the outskirt stations may be closer for them.


If the station is the terminal then that is fine but if it is not, this is not a great idea since it will add at least 15 minutes to the travel time. And if you stop in, let's say, 4 of these "downtown stations" then it will diminish the average speed. and as you wrote, many stations are rather placed perfectly for what is planned (speed, space, budget and future considerations) especially considering metro connections. So, a hybrid can be looked into for feasibility.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

foxmulder said:


> If the station is the terminal then that is fine but if it is not, this is not a great idea since it will add at least 15 minutes to the travel time. And if you stop in, let's say, 4 of these "downtown stations" then it will diminish the average speed. and as you wrote, many stations are rather placed perfectly for what is planned (speed, space, budget and future considerations) especially considering metro connections. So, a hybrid can be looked into for feasibility.


I know this is not going to happen, but more of what I'd plan it if we start from the scratch. Currently the city center stations will restrict train speed because of the legacy track corridors (curves, proximity to residential areas, share track with conventional rail, etc). If I had my way I'd have dedicated HSR stations in city centers, but very large HSR/conventional hybrid stations on the outskirt. Hybrid stations are not that efficient because you have two passenger groups who have different behaviors and needs. This is what's happening at Shanghai Station, currently Nanjing Station is undergoing a project to completely separate the two types of passengers by offering separate waiting halls, this is not ideal but as good as we'll get.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

foxmulder said:


> If the station is the terminal then that is fine but if it is not, this is not a great idea since it will add at least 15 minutes to the travel time.


Tohoku Shinkansen normally takes 26 minutes from leaving Tokyo to leaving Omiya Station, 31,9 km away - so average speed under 75 km/h. (Maximum something like 110 km/h). 
The few trains that, for some reason, skip Ueno take 24 minutes to leave Omiya. So a saving of a grand total of 2 minutes, and average speed 80 km/h.
For comparison, the 29 km Shanghai-Anting takes 14 minutes. 
47 km Guangzhou South-Guangzhou North takes 17 minutes
27 km Guangzhou-Guangzhou North takes 22 minutes nonstop for K trains.


foxmulder said:


> And if you stop in, let's say, 4 of these "downtown stations" then it will diminish the average speed.


Shinkansen has 3 stations in Osaka metropolis - Kyoto, Osaka, Kobe. And 5 in Tokyo metropolis - Yokohama, Shinagawa, Tokyo, Ueno, Omiya.

Note that no Shinkansen pass through Tokyo, so average speed is not so critical.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> But that´s a problem. See below.
> 
> ...


The line actually has 21 stops and is 91.5 km and is inverse Y shape rather than just a straigh line. It goes to the old zhuzhou station, and stops at xiangtang. Which is the thid city in the changsha-xiangtang- zhuzhou tricity area and holds no specialization except as birth place of Mao. (Changsha is the main city, and Zhuzhou currently serves as the industrial area for the tricity complex. The other stops, i would assume to be suburban place that would become bedroom communities. Which i don't think is good, since i have a personal preference for tight urban cities rather than a spawling meteopolis with lots of suburbs.

Also keep in mind, the main line HSR will have lots of long haul trips, zhuzhou to changsha is only one station over, however still occupy a seat that competes with passengers that will go alot further and require the passenger to buy tickets before boarding (which can be hard in busy travel seasons). If this intercity used metro card like system used in beijing tianjin, than its greatly simplified the travaling process and can competely effictively with intercity bus (the most popular way to around now) which current take 1 and half hours due to traffic. 

And later it would go to cities not connect by hsr such as Loudi and Changde, then things can get interesting. As the western part of province lags the eastern part, yet the western part is very much resource rich and have lots of surplus labor and living cost is extremly cheap compared to Changsha. Also I would like to see the changde line go all the way to Zhangjiajie (only 100 km more). And it would allow easy access to the wonderful scenary of zhangjiajian national park. However, i doubt it, since the park already pack full of turist already.

I not sure what you meant by nearest termus to other stations.As i posted ealier, Changsha south is 5 km from Old Changsha, and planned Changsha west is 16 km to Old changsha, while the new district station is still TBD. The intercity line would stop at the old train station, which is right on the main wuyi road, and the hub for the cities bus system. It about 2km from main shopping area and 3 km from the commercial area. The area around the station itself is also a large commercial area, where it hosts the largest park in the city as well as the provincial musuem. The intercity rail is meant to ease traffic from other cities to Changsha, whch is primarily served by intercity bus right now.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

luhai said:


> Also keep in mind, the main line HSR will have lots of long haul trips, zhuzhou to changsha is only one station over, however still occupy a seat that competes with passengers that will go alot further and require the passenger to buy tickets before boarding (which can be hard in busy travel seasons). If this intercity used metro card like system used in beijing tianjin, than its greatly simplified the travaling process and can competely effictively with intercity bus (the most popular way to around now) which current take 1 and half hours due to traffic.


What will be the time by the HSR including stops?


luhai said:


> And later it would go to cities not connect by hsr such as Loudi and Changde, then things can get interesting. As the western part of province lags the eastern part, yet the western part is very much resource rich and have lots of surplus labor and living cost is extremly cheap compared to Changsha.


Which places will Changsha-Kunming long distance high speed railway go through?


luhai said:


> I not sure what you meant by nearest termus to other stations.As i posted ealier, Changsha south is 5 km from Old Changsha, and planned Changsha west is 16 km to Old changsha, while the new district station is still TBD. The intercity line would stop at the old train station, which is right on the main wuyi road, and the hub for the cities bus system.


I mean, these 91,5 km have 21 stops. So will there be stops from Changsha Old station towards Zhuzhou and Xiangtan that are still in suburbs of Changsha? What would the nearest station be?


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

hmmwv said:


> I know this is not going to happen, but more of what I'd plan it if we start from the scratch. Currently the city center stations will restrict train speed because of the legacy track corridors (curves, proximity to residential areas, share track with conventional rail, etc). If I had my way I'd have dedicated HSR stations in city centers, but very large HSR/conventional hybrid stations on the outskirt. Hybrid stations are not that efficient because you have two passenger groups who have different behaviors and needs. This is what's happening at Shanghai Station, currently Nanjing Station is undergoing a project to completely separate the two types of passengers by offering separate waiting halls, this is not ideal but as good as we'll get.


Ideally you'd want every major metropolitan area to have set aside a huge swathe of land for a rail station big enough to handle local/commuter/long haul traffic. And well, most were built long ago, and did not envision the traffic of today. 

Shenzhen has a huge underground downtown station. But then it's barely 30-years old.

The best case scenario now is to eventually connect the downtowns and the various railway nodes with some sort of express service. But it'll have to wait, as there are plenty of still unserved areas.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

luhai said:


> Indeed, the closest analog to Japanese Rail system is actually the Chinese intercity C trains (Use of metro cards, frequent trains, passenger with no luggage, no wait rooms, access to platforms etc), rather than the regular long haul trains we typically discuss here. However, it does points to the need to separate station experience for the commuters/businessmen(typical Japanese passenger) and migrants/long haul visitors (typical Chinese passenger). The current HSR system is getting flak from both sides, crowded stations for the commuter and lack of luggage space from the migrant.


If you absolutely had to compare (and even then it's flawed), the role of the Chinese railways vis-a-vis migrants/long haul railway passengers has similarities to the function of the big American hub airports (minus the longer flights).


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

Comparing present-day Chinese rail development to present-day Japan is dumb.

The Shinkansen services an island nation whereas the Chinese HSR runs through the eastern half of a much larger country. As such, more of the HSR passengers will travel longer routes, and will have to transfer lines more often. Thus you see oversized interchange stations like Shijiazhuang and Nanjing South serving (relatively) smaller cities. 

More importantly, the Shinkansen services a mature market whereas the HSR services an immature, rapidly developing one. The unnecessarily big, far-off Chinese stations occurred in Japan--several generations ago. When the rural masses are moving into the already overcrowded city, you WANT to expand the urban footprint and extend and expand infrastructure. Technology may have changed, but much of urban development theory hasn't.

"It's too big and wasteful" = really dumb. The amount of track is continually increasing, the numbers of passengers is continually increasing. Even with the breakneck pace of construction, the Chinese rail system (both long distance and intra-urban) won't meet the demand for many years.

Thus all the talk about (good) city-center, established stations vs. (bad) far-away greenfield stations is meaningless. Tokyo station may be right smack in the city center, the other four 4 Shinkansen stations were originally greenfield. Ditto for Shinjuku station. The VAST majority of railway stations everywhere were built away from the center of the urban area. You just don't notice this fact BECAUSE cities have grown around the stations. Even the Osaka Shinkansen station was built away from the city center... in 1964. Same thing with the various London, Paris, NY, etc. Barring a sudden stop to the urbanization process, the greenfield HSR stations will not be exceptions to this rule.

Beijing and Shanghai's new HSR stations aren't too far from their respective city centers. Hongqiao links up to a major airport, so it's hard to (rationally) criticize its supposed inconvenience. The vitriol is usually flung at the third coastal metropolis, Guangzhou. Guangzhou South is ~22km from Guangzhou station. Far--and greenfield. But there are no other large, greenfield sites in the Guangzhou area. You could bulldoze an inner city area--but it's not exactly efficient. Guangzhou South serves the densely populated and previously underserved southern burbs of Guangzhou, Foshan, and Panyu. 

And well, the old Guangzhou station has rightly been criticized as one of the most insufferably difficult bottlenecks. The station is overcrowded, the roads around the station are overcrowded, the sidewalks and the buildings are overcrowded. Why wouldn't a sane person want a reliever station to be built in another site?


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

particlez said:


> Comparing present-day Chinese rail development to present-day Japan is dumb.
> 
> More importantly, the Shinkansen services a mature market whereas the HSR services an immature, rapidly developing one. The unnecessarily big, far-off Chinese stations occurred in Japan--several generations ago.


Was Shinkansen "mature" back in 1964?


particlez said:


> When the rural masses are moving into the already overcrowded city, you WANT to expand the urban footprint and extend and expand infrastructure. Technology may have changed, but much of urban development theory hasn't.
> 
> "It's too big and wasteful" = really dumb. The amount of track is continually increasing, the numbers of passengers is continually increasing. Even with the breakneck pace of construction, the Chinese rail system (both long distance and intra-urban) won't meet the demand for many years.
> 
> Thus all the talk about (good) city-center, established stations vs. (bad) far-away greenfield stations is meaningless. Tokyo station may be right smack in the city center, the other four 4 Shinkansen stations were originally greenfield. Ditto for Shinjuku station.


Yes, "originally". Shinagawa was greenfield "originally" when first Tokyo-Yokohama railway was opened, back in 1872. By 1964, it had been an existing station for 92 years. Yet Shinkansen was brought there.


particlez said:


> Even the Osaka Shinkansen station was built away from the city center... in 1964.


Yes, Osaka - but in Kyoto, Nagoya, Shizuoka Shinkansen went to existing Tokaido main line stations. Which may have been greenfield when Main Line was built, back in 1870s, 1880s - but which had been developed for some time by 1964.


particlez said:


> The vitriol is usually flung at the third coastal metropolis, Guangzhou. Guangzhou South is ~22km from Guangzhou station. Far--and greenfield. But there are no other large, greenfield sites in the Guangzhou area. You could bulldoze an inner city area--but it's not exactly efficient. Guangzhou South serves the densely populated and previously underserved southern burbs of Guangzhou, Foshan, and Panyu.
> 
> And well, the old Guangzhou station has rightly been criticized as one of the most insufferably difficult bottlenecks. The station is overcrowded, the roads around the station are overcrowded, the sidewalks and the buildings are overcrowded. Why wouldn't a sane person want a reliever station to be built in another site?


Where does the HSR go through in the 47 km between Guangzhou North and Guangzhou South?


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

The point is: With the exception of Tokyo station, these "good" city center stations were originally greenfield. Isolated and inconvenient, just like the new, supposedly oversized HSR stations appear today. A century or so ago, then-new Japanese railroad stations weren't so conveniently located. 

Japan industrialized and urbanized before the technological advancement of high speed rail. The opposite case is true in China. There's no right or wrong. 

Or you could just dismiss actual history and continue the idiotic assertions on page 15.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

You think it's important for Tokyo Station to have a Shinkansen stop. 

But because Beijing Station doesn't have a stop, there's something wrong? The Beijing HSR stations aren't very far away. As long as the HSR stations are accessible, I don't care if they're located in a legacy station, or some new one. 

I guess you're OK with Shanghai station having HSR access.

I'm guessing you've never had the (dis)pleasure of going through small, hugely overcrowded Guangzhou Station. Most people are happy to go through any of the alternate railway terminals.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

chornedsnorkack said:


> What will be the time by the HSR including stops?
> 
> Which places will Changsha-Kunming long distance high speed railway go through?
> 
> ...


1. That will have to wait for time table to come out, as the line is still under construction This news from 2010 claims "24.1 minutes from Changsha to Zhuzhou and 25.5 minutes to Xiangtan".

2. Wiki shows Loudi-Huaihua route. It will go through Loudi South station.









3. Changsha Station is actually is not the termus station, the closest station from the Changsha main station is Kaifu Temple, which is still inside the city about 3 km from the center.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

particlez said:


> But because Beijing Station doesn't have a stop, there's something wrong? The Beijing HSR stations aren't very far away. As long as the HSR stations are accessible, I don't care if they're located in a legacy station, or some new one.


Beijing South HSR Station is actually build on top of a very old station that used be to just outside the city gates and next to Temple of Heaven, It's actually far closer to the city center than the Beijing West. If you look at Beijing station itself, it's actually in a very congested area near Tiananmen Sq. Directing a few hundred thousand more people into that area is just not wise. 

For cities with a large population (let's say >5 million) and long history (let's say >100 years), piling everything in a "city center" just starts to be not wise. In city of that size, people don't really live in the center (a tiny studio would cost ungodly sum of money), they don't necessarily work in the center (Beijing's CBD is far from Tiananmen Sq.), and in the center the streets are narrow, buildings are old and infrastructure build for a time when the city isn't so big. (Just look at Beijing Subway Line 1) The first thing people arrive at the center is to get out, creating last mile massive traffic in the place that can least handle it.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

particlez said:


> The point is: With the exception of Tokyo station, these "good" city center stations were originally greenfield. Isolated and inconvenient, just like the new, supposedly oversized HSR stations appear today. A century or so ago, then-new Japanese railroad stations weren't so conveniently located.


Yes, 130 to 140 years ago, in 1870s, 1880s. They were no longer so greenfield in 1960s, 1970s when HSR was added to stations then 70...90 years old.


particlez said:


> Japan industrialized and urbanized before the technological advancement of high speed rail. The opposite case is true in China.


Japan industrialized and urbanized a lot after the technological achievement of slow speed rail but before technological achievement of high speed rail. In 1870s, 1920s, 1950s. But then Japan went on to industrialize and urbanize some more after the technological achievement of high speed rail, in 1960s, 1970s.
China built slow speed railways in 1910s and then urbanized and industrialized a lot after the technological achievement of slow speed railways but before the technological achievement of high speed railways, like 1950s, 1960s, 1980s, 1990s. 2014 China, like 1964 Japan, has slow speed railways that have been there for 100 years, stations that have been there for 100 years, that were on green fields 100 years ago but have become centres of cities because the station was there first.


particlez said:


> I'm guessing you've never had the (dis)pleasure of going through small, hugely overcrowded Guangzhou Station. Most people are happy to go through any of the alternate railway terminals.


These "any" include Guangzhou East. Which does have a lot of traffic, incl. terminating/originating trains. And is mere 8 km away from Guangzhou Station, unlike Guangzhou South which is 20 km away. And, unlike Guangzhou South, sits on a slow speed railway line. 

These "any" also include Guangzhou North. 27 km away from Guangzhou - but sits on BOTH slow speed railway and slow speed railway.

On Guangzhou-Shenzhen slow speed railway alone, the legacy railway stations in Guangzhou are:

Guangzhou
Yunlu, since 1911
Guangzhou East
Shipai
Jishan, since 1916
Xiayuan, since 1975
Nangang, since 1910
Xintang, since 1910
Shapu, since 1917
Xiancun, since 1910
Shitan, since 1911
Honghai, since 1989
So, how is for example Shipai Station served?
There are other stations, too. Like Dalang station. But I cannot find the full list.

Does anyone have pictures of Shipai and Dalang stations and their neighbourhoods?


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

@chornedsnorkack
I made a very rough mspaint overlay of the HSR and Intercity map with station. So you can see the mainline HSR and Intercity HSR are clearly addressing different concerns even though they appear to go to the same places.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

luhai said:


> @chornedsnorkack
> I made a very rough mspaint overlay of the HSR and Intercity map with station. So you can see the mainline HSR and Intercity HSR are clearly addressing different concerns even though they appear to go to the same places.


Thanks a lot. And you can see the big problem. No interchange stations!

If you move to some bedroom suburb to be built around the stations of Changsha-Zhuzhou high speed railway. You can easily travel to central Changsha Station.
If you actually want to go somewhere else in central Changsha, you have the choice to get off in other stations, nearer to where your destination actually is. Like Kaifu Temple station.
But if you actually want to go to Beijing on high speed railway then you cannot get to Changsha South Station from your bedroom community on a station of Changsha-Zhuzhou Intercity Railway. Because your Intercity Railway does not get anywhere near Changsha South station - you have several kilometres to walk from any station on Intercity Railway to Changsha South.
The Intercity Railway Zhuzhou branch actually does cross the HSR, in a green field between Changsha and Zhuzhou that has no station on HSR.

Should a new station be built on HSR at the spot where Intercity Railway crosses it, so that interchange would be possible?


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

luhai said:


> Beijing South HSR Station is actually build on top of a very old station that used be to just outside the city gates and next to Temple of Heaven, It's actually far closer to the city center than the Beijing West. If you look at Beijing station itself, it's actually in a very congested area near Tiananmen Sq. Directing a few hundred thousand more people into that area is just not wise.
> 
> For cities with a large population (let's say >5 million) and long history (let's say >100 years), piling everything in a "city center" just starts to be not wise. In city of that size, people don't really live in the center (a tiny studio would cost ungodly sum of money), they don't necessarily work in the center (Beijing's CBD is far from Tiananmen Sq.), and in the center the streets are narrow, buildings are old and infrastructure build for a time when the city isn't so big. (Just look at Beijing Subway Line 1) The first thing people arrive at the center is to get out, creating last mile massive traffic in the place that can least handle it.



Oh, I agree with you. The thread had gotten sidetracked earlier, with the typical "bad, large, greenfield stations vs. convenient, smaller, more efficient legacy stations" comments. 

I absolutely despise going through Guangzhou Station. If people INSIST on trains going through the city center, and the city center was built way before the age of mechanized travel, they might as well demolish it and rebuild it along the lines of LeCorbusier. Expensive, inefficient, callous to the existing residents and architecture.

OR

They could build the station slightly further out. It makes more sense, but the crazies will still complain.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

@chornedsnorkack

The point is, Japan had already built most of its stations and added capacity BEFORE the age of HSR. Their formerly inconvenient, greenfield stations gave Japanese cities the extra space to host the new technology. When Shinkansen technology arrived, it had more leeway in terms of placing it. And it's still not a perfect situation. You could easily argue for Shinkansen at Shinjuku Station. It may not be the absolute center of Tokyo, but it's still the busiest station.

As it stands, there's NOTHING to prevent supposedly inconvenient and oversized HSR stations like Guangzhou South and Shenzhen North from developing into coherent, functional urban areas of their own. Just like railway development before it, the new stations have growing urban populations and mass transit connections to the existing urban areas. 

Critics/trolls complain about the unnecessary size/inconvenient location of these new stations because they are ignorant of urban planning history.


Guangzhou South is actually needed. Most of the growth in the Guangzhou area has occurred south of the Pearl River, and Foshan and Panyu are close by as well.

Guangzhou East is at capacity. It was built in the 80s, and has endless trains from Dongguan, Shenzhen, and Hong Kong. It initially WAS inconvenient, and now it's a downtown area.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

This thread is getting rather off-topic - like I suggested before, perhaps starting a new thread on the placement and development of HSR networks would be a more productive place to continue this discussion.

Any more off-topic will be deleted, or if I feel generous, I'll make a new thread for you all to debate.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

chornedsnorkack said:


> But if you actually want to go to Beijing on high speed railway then you cannot get to Changsha South Station from your bedroom community on a station of Changsha-Zhuzhou Intercity Railway. Because your Intercity Railway does not get anywhere near Changsha South station - you have several kilometres to walk from any station on Intercity Railway to Changsha South.


From the first map I posted on #320, as well as the dashed lines in the map I posted on post #333, which shows a connection line between Muyun station on the intercity rail and Changsha South. (Though I'm not sure what that connect actually means) In anycase, nobody is doing any walking, Xiangzhan Rd on the intercity rail is connected to Changsha South on Subway line 8 with just 1 stop in between. Worst comes to worst, Changsha South is connected to Changsha old with Subway line 2 with 5 stops in between.

Let's get back to topic before we all got strike down, here is a picture I took while waiting in one of the less glamorous train stations. (Something that's lacking in this thread, but typical to most travelers in China) In this case, Jinan East, a relatively tiny station that's right next to Daming Lake, and close to Baotu Spring and Thousand Buddha Mountain, but away from the busy downtown area.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

luhai said:


> From the first map I posted on #320, as well as the dashed lines in the map I posted on post #333, which shows a connection line between Muyun station on the intercity rail and Changsha South. (Though I'm not sure what that connect actually means) In anycase, nobody is doing any walking, Xiangzhan Rd on the intercity rail is connected to Changsha South on Subway line 8 with just 1 stop in between. Worst comes to worst, Changsha South is connected to Changsha old with Subway line 2 with 5 stops in between.


Thanks! Line 2 is supposed to open sometime in 2015. Do you see the construction of line 2 station in Changsha South station?


luhai said:


> Let's get back to topic before we all got strike down, here is a picture I took while waiting in one of the less glamorous train stations. (Something that's lacking in this thread, but typical to most travelers in China) In this case, Jinan East, a relatively tiny station


Jinan East seems to be on Jinan-Qingdao slow speed railway. Jinan East also is due to be served with Jinan metro line 3... some time.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Thanks! Line 2 is supposed to open sometime in 2015. Do you see the construction of line 2 station in Changsha South station?
> 
> Jinan East seems to be on Jinan-Qingdao slow speed railway. Jinan East also is due to be served with Jinan metro line 3... some time.


I haven't being back to China since 2012, so no idea.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Kunming Railway Station, Yunnan Province*

First built in 1958, renovated in 2005.





the other side



U/C Metro line 2 Railway Station stop





by @单车饮绿


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about the attack on Kunming Station?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ It's terrible, just happened in above station last night. So far 29 killed, more than 130 injured. 4 attackers shot dead, 1 captured. The attackers are believed to be Xinjiang separatists.


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

If it turns out it is XJs after all, the authorities should make a judgement day in the troubled province until all jihadists are put down or away for good~


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

What scumbags. And they still expect sympathy? Maybe this will open some eyes.

What surprises me though is that China hasn't been able to deal with this problem yet. There should be no compromises made. If this kind of stuff starts to happen there is a need for immediate and very tough response.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

And most Western media still use a quotation mark around the term terrorist as if there is any doubt.

The fallout of this is a boost of security around all major transportation hubs around the country, hopefully they will finally allow regular police to carry firearms on patrols.


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope that the PLA will do the job from now on.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Just to pre-empt and put a polite request in here for future discussions - it would be good if we could keep politics and blame out of this thread. If such things want to be discussed, there is currently a thread on the international "In the News" section here where you can make your views heard. 

Discussion here should more focus on the effect on the transport alone to keep things closer to topic. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

Any news regarding when Xinzhuang station (莘庄站) on Shanghai's Jinshan Railway (金山铁路) will open or start construction? 
When I took this line last year I saw no construction whatsoever for this station but the map of the line has a space and name for this station so I assume that it will certainly be built in the near future and isn't just a proposal...


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ There's still no construction for that station yet. It seems there's no urgency to have that station along Jinshan Railway.


----------



## rosewiles (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow... it so wonderful.


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

big-dog said:


> ^^ There's still no construction for that station yet. It seems there's no urgency to have that station along Jinshan Railway.


Perhaps the line will be extended westwards into Zhejiang province and then they will build the station. But i do think that a station in Xinzhuang would be useful for people commuting to/from southwestern Shanghai to Minhang District, as well as giving convenient access to the metro lines 1 and 5 which both terminate there...


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Kunming's new railway station will be opened in 2016
"Yunnan has 13 railway projects under construction now. The investment in railway construction has totaled 1.509 billion yuan so far this year. Besides, three new railways, namely the Baoshan-Ruili Railway, Lijiang-Shangri La Railway and Yuxi-Mohan Railway, are estimated to start construction this year." said Liu Bosheng(刘柏盛), the chief of Kunming Railway Bureau, who is also a representative of NPC, on March 5.
The new railway station of Kunming will be put into service by 2016
Kunming's new railway station is located under Longtan Mountain(龙潭山) of Chenggong District, at a distance about 7 kilometers away from Dianchi Lake and around 28 kilometers away from the present Kunming Railway Station.
Its construction was started from November last year, and is estimated to be completed along with the construction of the being-built Yunnan-Guilin Railway by the year of 2016.
The new railway station will be an integrated transport hub gathering railways, metro lines, buses and taxis together. According to Liu, the new railway station will connect with several newly constructed railways, including Yunnan-Guilin High-speed Railway, Shanghai-Kunming High-speed Railway and Kunming-Yuxi Railway, etc. It will also connect with urban Kunming by Metro Line 1, 4 and 9.
After its constuction, all passengers can take inter-city trains and bullet trains there. By then, the new railway station is estimated to receive 4,693 passengers within a year, with 303 pairs of trains and 128,000 passengers passing by per day.
Construction of Yuxi-Mengzi Railway and the mprovement project of Kunming Railway Station will be completed in the year.
Yunnan has 13 railway projects under construction now, which has been invested with 1.509 billion yuan this year so far. The total investment is aimed to be 30 billion yuan in 2014.
According to Liu, Yuxi-Mengzi Railway will be put into service within the year, connecting the present Kunming-Yuxi Railway and Mengzi-Hekou Raiway. At that time, residents can go to Hekou by trains.
Yunnan will see its first bullet train in 2016
Shanghai-Kunming high-speed railway, with a length of 2,066 kilometers, is the first and the only high-speed railway in Yunnan.
The railway passes 6 provincial capitals, namely Kunming, Guiyang, Changsha, Nanchang, Hangzhou and Shanghai.
Its construction was started from September of 2010, and is estimated to be finished in 2016. By then, it will only take 8 hours for passengers to travel through the Kunming-Shanghai railway, which will save 27 hours for passengers to take the present Shanghai-Kunming railway.

unming Nanxin Railway Station, the largest passengers’ railway station in southwest of China, is planned to come into service in 2016.
With the construction area of more than 100,000 square meters, Nanxin Passengers’ Railway Station is three times of Kunming Railway Station in the scale. Located in Wujiaying Area in Chenggong District, the new station is 3 km from Kunming Municipal Administrative Center, 7 km from Dianchi Lake and 28 km from Kunming Railway Station. The transportation of the new station is very convenient. The third and fourth floors on the underground of the new railway station are the commuter stations of the Line One and Line Four of the metro. The first floor on the underground will be a parking lot covering a land of 100,000 square meters. Bus stations, taxi stops and metro stations will be built to service the passengers.
According to Kunming Railway Bureau, Kunming Railway Station will still be used. By then, Kunming Railway Station will engage in Chengdu---Kunming Lines and Nanning—Kunming Lines mainly. Kunming Nanxin Railway Station will engage in Kunming—Guangxi Line, Kunming—Yuxi Line, Chongqing—Kunming Line and Shanghai—Kunming Line. (Editor:Lynn)


----------



## Cosmicbliss (Aug 9, 2009)

Would this Kunming HSR boost tourism to Yunnan in a big way?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Cosmicbliss said:


> Would this Kunming HSR boost tourism to Yunnan in a big way?


 There is no evidence to suggest the opposite is true. In fact intercity HSR lines are planned or under construction to cities surrounding Kunming on this very assumption. In other words travel to Kunming by HSR then continue onward either west, NW, SE and South. Expect major traffic from SE Asia and Vietnam.


----------



## Cosmicbliss (Aug 9, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> There is no evidence to suggest the opposite is true. In fact intercity HSR lines are planned or under construction to cities surrounding Kunming on this very assumption. In other words travel to Kunming by HSR then continue onward either west, NW, SE and South. Expect major traffic from SE Asia and Vietnam.


From Kunming, Myanmar is also not far away. A lot of tourists visit Shanghai and Beijing; once the HSR comes in, they can go to Kunming as well, provided the HSR runs at night you even save on a hotel. :cheers: Yunnan is a border province and close enough to Bangladesh, North East India that this HSR could have a big impact. I think Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos and China could actually sit together and work out a joint tourism plan, once this HSR comes into effect. :cheers:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Cosmicbliss said:


> I think Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos and China could actually sit together and work out a joint tourism plan, once this HSR comes into effect. :cheers:


Kunming is far away from Cambodia.

What is wrong with Guilin, Nanning East and Nanning stations? Why cannot any high speed trains travel Nanning-Changsha?

Should a high speed railway be built either Nanning-Pingxiang-Hanoi, or else Fangchenggang-Hanoi?


----------



## xinxingren (Jun 17, 2013)

Station Security: I've just been to Haikou station (the "old" "mainline" station on the sunny peaceful island of Hainan) to buy some tickets. The presence of a small platoon of armed troops on the concourse giving the hairy eyeball to all arriving for the morning boat train persuaded me it might be a good idea not to take a photograph. They did a tour right thru the station buildings while I was there. After the train left they were replaced by riot police with kung-fu sticks.


----------



## gael atangana (Apr 7, 2014)

The high speed rail in China is amazing, similar to that in Japan, just bigger. I ride one last year, from Beijing to shanghai, and in japan from tokyo to kyoto. was an amazing experience i will never forget. great going. i just hope our government here in the U.K will implement the high speed rail they have been discussing for a while now.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^
Those security queues though


----------



## xinxingren (Jun 17, 2013)

big-dog said:


> here are some pictures I took on Saturday.
> 
> this is 7am Saturday morning
> http://s757.photobucket.com/user/davidwei01/media/2013FebShanghai/IMG_1889_526F672C.jpg.html


So is that two scanners for the whole station?
Even Hangzhou East has a scanner at each of the four entrances. Which breaks that comparison, somebody said these places were like airports. Airports I've been at have parallel rows of scanners to avoid delays. I'm going thru Shenzhen North tomorrow, I'll have a look how many I can see.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

xinxingren said:


> So is that two scanners for the whole station?
> Even Hangzhou East has a scanner at each of the four entrances. Which breaks that comparison, somebody said these places were like airports. Airports I've been at have parallel rows of scanners to avoid delays. I'm going thru Shenzhen North tomorrow, I'll have a look how many I can see.


There are more scanners than those in pictures. You can see 3 in the picture, there are another 3 not far from it at the other side. All together there are 6 at this end. There are another 6 at the far end.

There are a couple of more on the side of the hall for tax/bus/private car passengers. But you can see more people are using the gates at the two ends since they are closer to subway and airport path.


----------



## xinxingren (Jun 17, 2013)

Shenzhen nth 8.20 am Friday has five machines at the A, east, city and Metro end, only four in use but no real queues or delay. At the B or west end are three machines, only one in use for the few pax, another checking small freight and parcels.


----------



## xinxingren (Jun 17, 2013)

About these big new HSR stations that look like airports:
Huge, clean, polished, hundreds (well, lots) of boarding gates, and when you get thru security you're trapped in a space with lots of bright shiny kiosks selling expensive handbags, rental cars, iced cupcakes, no real man's food here (or noodle pots); you want to eat, the eateries are all hidden from view on a mezzanine floor, and all big chain franchises that guarantee the right class of stainless steel and formica. Looks like - check.

In Shenzhen North waiting area all you can hear is the claxons of departing trains, and the continual, only partly intelligible announcements on the PA.
Hangzhou East train platforms is a floor within the building. From the arrivals and transfer to subway floor under the rails, and on the two floors above, you can hear the G trains leaving, screaming like big jets, and when they arrive with the brakes on it sounds like a big jet landing with the rumble of reverse thrusters. Sounds like - check.

One complaint has been they are way out in the country. Not the two I mentioned, they are only five Metro stops from downtown (if there is such a thing in a Chinese city). But there has been for both these two, (and maybe others as well, p'raps somebody could compare) an artificial countryside created. For a kilometer radius around ground zero is a blast zone with no civilized life, just a park with an army of red-arm-banded whistle-blowers to keep you off the grass. No 面当, no 客房, no jostling, shouting, spitting crowds of locals. Splendid isolation - check.


----------



## drezdinski (Apr 19, 2013)

Unfortunately true. Going to a new train station is like going to a shopping mall. I really don't see who would shop for fancy overpriced wallets, shoes or whatever those sparkly stores at the boarding gates sell. If You want to eat, the only thing You're left with is junk food or some also overpriced Chinese franchise restaurant. Water, juice, tissues or anything else that You might need while waiting or on the train costs double, and sometimes even more than that.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ Shanghai Hongqiao Station is not that bad on this aspect. Yes there are many costly brand stores but the goods in convenient stores are not expensive. 

As for food there are plenty of junk food and I had complained a lot about not having a decent restaurant in thevstation with lager beer served. But considering this is a new facility in a developing country I'm not complaining any more.

I am a last minutes shopper. The gift/local food shops are not that bad either. Most often I buy some packed Shanghai snacks as gifts to parents/friends and grab some KFC chickens to the train as meal ( I don't like HSR train food even they serve dumplings now  )


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Jinan West Station*

Jinan is the capital of Shandong Province



station-front square




platform






constructions near the station




by lyq9082


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou South Railway Station / 广州火车南站*










Guangzhou South Railway Station 03 by naruyan, on Flickr









Guangzhou South Railway Station 05 by naruyan, on Flickr









Guangzhou South Railway Station 01 by naruyan, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sanya Railway Station / 三亚火车站*










DSC_4631 by 哈局巡道工, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Harbin West Railway Station / 哈尔滨西站*










哈尔滨站D1 by huaihaichan, on Flickr









哈尔滨站D5 by huaihaichan, on Flickr









Harbin west station 2013.6.21 by 哈局巡道工, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shijiazhuang Railway Station / 石家庄火车站*










石家庄D by huaihaichan, on Flickr









石家庄Dd by huaihaichan, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan Hankou Railway Station / 武汉 汉口火车站*



汉口站D11 by huaihaichan, on Flickr


汉口站D15 by huaihaichan, on Flickr


汉口站D16 by huaihaichan, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Wuhan Railway Station / 武汉火车站*










Wuhan Railway Station by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr









Wuhan Railway Station by 飞鸿留影, on Flickr


​


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

I was in Guangzhou South in 2010 and I'll be going back this summer. I can't wait to see the difference. Last time I was there, there was a lot of construction works going on for the Asian Games.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station / 上海虹桥火车站*
One of the World's Largest Railway Stations










China_Shanghai_Hongqiao Railway Station_2013.1 by ShareOut, on Flickr​


----------



## flankerjun (Oct 7, 2013)

yesterday i taked some puctures of Wuhan station,but i think they are not that beautiful,i have been going to take photos of wuhan bullet train yard but forgive me i walk around the base i do not know where to take photos,because i do not find any high buildings around the yard,and it is fucking big,i am so tierd,i have intended to take pictures of tianxingzhou bridge,so i cancel the plan,take the metro line 4,go back.

来自我的 HTC One 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## flankerjun (Oct 7, 2013)

this season wuhan is rainy,the last sunny day is 3 month ago,in May the situation will be better,next sunny day i will go again.

来自我的 HTC One 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

flankerjun said:


> yesterday i taked some puctures of Wuhan station,but i think they are not that beautiful,i have been going to take photos of wuhan bullet train yard but forgive me i walk around the base i do not know where to take photos,because i do not find any high buildings around the yard,and it is fucking big,i am so tierd,i have intended to take pictures of tianxingzhou bridge,so i cancel the plan,take the metro line 4,go back.
> 
> 来自我的 HTC One 上的 Tapatalk



Yeah, from the pictures it looks like a huge place, probably hard to find a good spot to take picture of the whole area. I hope you will have a better luck next time. At least take some pictures of the trains.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou South Railway Station - 广州南站*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew-in-china/14231703128/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站* 










DSC_1114 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr




​


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ that's a collection of *South* stations of major Chinese cities


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Yinchuan Station*

Yinchuan is located in the Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region.




[email protected]火车掠过


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ Probably one of the uglier stations to come out of the great speed up


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

It reminds me Central Asian architecture.


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

foxmulder said:


> It reminds me Central Asian architecture.


Well Yinchuan is the provincial capital of a Hui (Muslim) Autonomous region so that makes sense!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

July 1
*Taiyuan South Railway Station opens*

Taiyuan, Shanxi Province
Opens with Taiyuan - Xi'an HSR

Pics taken one day before opening 6/30 by 奔跑的李梦龙


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Suzhou Station*

Built in 2010. 7 platforms (3 HSR platforms) and 16 rails











Bus station




by 海边追浪


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Changzhou's new transportation hub (HSR + bus station)*

Changzhou, Jiangsu Province

HSR station


Bus station


















by yzyf_1


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Tangshan Station -- first station of China*

Located in Hebei province, Tangshan Station was originally built in 1881. It was re-built in 1978 and 2010. The new Tangshan Station opened on 11/26/2013.

old Tangshan Station


new station





(baidu)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

The New Stations in Tangshan & Changzhou look stunning. Even those tier 3 cities got awesome new railway stations! Thx for sharing Mr. 大狗!  :cheers: 

​













*Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station - 上海虹桥站*



Shanghai Hongqiao Rail Station by Tony Shi., on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*



Hangzhou East Railway Station by Tony Shi., on Flickr






​


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ The layout of above two stations are very much alike, i.e. seats, shops, restaurants, gates etc. They may be designed by the same team or it's proved to be the most efficient design of hugh railway stations?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> The New Stations in Tangshan & Changzhou look stunning. Even those tier 3 cities got awesome new railway stations! Thx for sharing Mr. 大狗!  :cheers:


Thanks. There are many tier III city stations yet to be discovered. Everytime a new HSR line opens, dozens of new stations pop up. 

I'll try to post more of those "small" HSR stations.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

big-dog said:


> ^^ The layout of above two stations are very much alike, i.e. seats, shops, restaurants, gates etc. They may be designed by the same team or it's proved to be the most efficient design of hugh railway stations?


^^

They were designed by different architects.

Shanghai Hongqiao Transportation Complex was designed by Shanghai Xiandai Design Group - 现代建筑设计集团 (former East China Architectural Design Group 原华东建筑设计院)

While Hangzhou East Railway Station was designed by Wuhan-based South-Central Architectural Design Group (中南建筑设计院).

Both of them are big state-owned architectural design groups. And as it happened that I have Uni. classmates working for both. 

RE similar layout, probably due to the Chinese GB - 建筑设计国家标准 (national design standards/codes).  :cheers:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Daqing West*

Opened Nov 20 2013, Daqing West is a first grade HSR/Low Speed station in Daqing, Heilongjiang Province.


by feipeng8865


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

big-dog said:


> Thanks. There are many tier III city stations yet to be discovered. Everytime a new HSR line opens, dozens of new stations pop up.
> 
> I'll try to post more of those "small" HSR stations.


Which HSR stations would you describe as being in Tier IV or higher cities? Not in cities at all, but in villages or countryside?


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

LOL,


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ Is that during a typhoon?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

It was Shijiazhuang Station in that pic, how could it be hit by a typhoon? a summer storm at best.


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

lol which idiot engineer designed the roof. Not sure if bad roof seals or insufficient drainage though...


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

This seems to be the problem that all Chinese fear about shoddy workmanship... even if it is during a typhoon.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

null said:


> LOL,


That's just crazy. I wonder what the story is behind this.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

FM 2258 said:


> That's just crazy. I wonder what the story is behind this.


It's still under investigation, the authority has apologized to the public. 


(zhijia)


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Another story: 

*
'Waterfall' appears in Shijiazhuang railway station after heavy rainstorm*



> A newly built Shijiazhuang railway station, costing the city over 4,000,000,000 RMB, was transformed into a beautiful "waterfall cave" after it failed to stop leakage during a heavy rainstorm, Apple Daily reports.


Link/Pictures: http://shanghaiist.com/2014/08/29/waterfall-appears-in-shijiazhuang-station.php


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

big-dog said:


> Thanks. There are many tier III city stations yet to be discovered. Everytime a new HSR line opens, dozens of new stations pop up.
> 
> I'll try to post more of those "small" HSR stations.


Here're some small city's new stations.

*Baoding East*

Located in Baoding, Hebei Province
Opened Dec 26 2012




(qq563446132)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Bengbu South*

Bengbu, Anhui Province.
Opened on Nov 15 2010


(feipeng8865)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Kelamayi Station, Xinjiang*

Opened on Nov 20 2011


(中华火车迷部落)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Yantai North, Shandong Province*

A railway car ferry station, opened in 2007







(中华火车迷部落)


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

> That's just crazy. I wonder what the story is behind this.


is it possible that the windows not closed in timely manner (or fail to closed)? The roof is built with many windows to let the sunlight in.


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Need closer photos to determine the problem. 

A couple of years ago at the newly built Southern Cross Station in Melbourne, we had a huge hail/rain storm. The hail blocked the drainage system on the roof and the weight of the rain water behind it caused parts of the roof to collapse. 

Nature can be crazy. We just have to do our best to design for it.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai South*



Shanghai South railway station by azure.nguyen, on Flickr
​


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Shenyang Railway Station*

Shenyang, Liaoning Province
18-platform, 22-lines

East hall opened *October 1 1910*; West hall opened February 15 1950 and west elevated waiting hall opened July 30 2012.

*East hall*





*West hall*





*Elevated waiting hall*


(baidu)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Haikou East, Hainan Province*

Opened Dec 30 2010, Haikou East is the HSR station and bus terminal on Hainan HSR Ring.



(AlbertCandy)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Hankou Station, Hubei Province*

Built in 2010, Hankou Station is one of the top stations of China.


















(铁路小亨)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Xuzhou Station, Jiangsu Province*

Xuzhou Railway Station was originally built in 1910. It is one of the 10 transportation hubs of China.

The latest renovation completed in 2010.





(中华火车迷部落)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao Railway Station *



Tsingtao Railway Station by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr





​


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

jaysonn341 said:


> lol which idiot engineer designed the roof. Not sure if bad roof seals or insufficient drainage though...


fairly significant issue in China. Initial theories of determination are water tight seals used in the building. Many recent construction projects in China has this issue. I'm sure there will be a fairly wide spread crackdown in short timing.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Tianjin East*

Built in 1988 and enlarged in 2008


(@ChinaRailways)


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> ^^
> 
> Some even have a theme behind their design.
> 
> Might be the case here, as well. Is Hangzhou the box capital of China?


If we are talking about architectural designs I think Shenzhen is the box capital of China.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Baoding High Speed Railway station, Hebei, China by kitmasterbloke, on Flickr


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*Stations along the Baoji-Lanzhou line*
http://gansu.gscn.com.cn/system/2017/07/03/011737807.shtml
http://www.gs.chinanews.com/news/2017/06-29/290902.shtml

Lanzhou West



























Baoji South









Tianshui South









Qin'an 









DingXi north


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

tjrgx said:


> ^^Photo taken on June 29, 2017 shows the roof-mounted photovoltaic power system in the south railway station of Hangzhou
> 
> Glad to see those solar panels on the roof! Is this the first station with solar panel roof? -- Hope it will be implemented at a wider scale.
> On a separate note, there is also research to catch and conserve the energy while trains approach/depart the stations to reuse.


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

ccdk said:


> tjrgx said:
> 
> 
> > there is also research to catch and conserve the energy while trains approach/depart the stations to reuse.
> ...


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Chongqing West station set to open at 2017 end*

http://vip.people.com.cn/do/userbuy.jsp?aId=1078310

located in Shapingba District; largest transportation hub in West China; cost 3.08 bln RMB; 280,000 meters square; 90% complete; target ridership: 42 million/year

Pics taken on July, 28,2017


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

tjrgx said:


> http://vip.people.com.cn/do/userbuy.jsp?aId=1078310
> 
> located in Shapingba District; largest transportation hub in West China; cost 3.08 bln RMB; 280,000 meters square; 90% complete; target ridership: 42 million/year
> 
> Pics taken on July, 28,2017


Will feature faster services from Chongqing to Chengdu, avoiding congestion into Chongqing North. However it is not integrated into the Chongqing Metro system with two lines still under construction.

Another station is also due to open in Chongqing, Shapingba, itself will be a smaller station next to an established shopping district and Chongqing Metro's Line 1.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Foshan West Railway Station Opens Officially on Aug, 18th, 2017*

http://www.chinatrainguide.com/travel-news/foshan-west-railway-station-opens.html










News released by Guangzhou Railway Group Corporation says that Foshan West Railway Station, after more than four years of hard work on design, construction, decoration and etc, is set to open on Friday, August 18, 2017. In the initial stage, it hosts 104.5 pairs of high speed bullet trains running from/to Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Nanning, Guiyang, Kunming and etc.

Locating in Shishan Town, Foshan West Railway Station is now linked by Guiyang-Guangzhou High Speed Railway, Nanning-Guangzhou High Speed Railway as well as Foshan-Zhaoqing Intercity Railway. It will also be connected by Guangdong regional Western Coastal Railway and Guangzhou-Foshan Circular Intercity Railway in the near future.

The railway station has two yards including one high speed train yard and one intercity train yard with 10 platforms and 23 tracks. The station building has five floors: the two underground floors which are still under construction are reserved for Foshan Metro Line 3 and Line 4 while the top two ground floors are waiting floor as well as arrival & departure floor respectively. The middle floor acts as a connector to let passengers to make prompt transportation among the railway yards.

Among the 104.5 pairs of high speed bullet trains, 17.5 pairs use Foshan West Railway Station as the terminal including train number D7266, D7265 and D7262 running between Zhuhai and Foshan West, G6532, G6541 and G6540 running between Futian and Foshan West, G6529 running between Shenzhen North and Foshan West as well as 14 pairs of trains running between Foshan West and Zhaoqing.

The opening of Foshan West Railway Station brings great convenience to people getting around the Pearl Delta Region. Starting from Foshan West Railway Station, passengers are expected to spend as short as 20 minutes, 1 hour, 80 minutes or 20 minutes to reach Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Zhuhai or Zhaoqing.

Foshan West Railway Station also makes it possible to travel by high speed train from Foshan to other provinces and region including Guangxi, Guizhou and Yunnan with significant reduction on riding time.

For train schedule, price and ticket availability, please check China Train Guide.Com.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2017-08/18/c_1121507130.htm


----------



## abcpdo (Jan 18, 2014)

tjrgx said:


>



Is this the first train station in China that features the Shinkansen style layout of having the platforms on the top, above the concourse?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*Guangzhou South Railway Station *

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guangzhou_South_Railway_Station

(Chinese: 广州南站; pinyin: Guǎngzhōunán Zhàn), also known as New Guangzhou Station (Chinese: 新广州站; pinyin: Xīn Guǎngzhōu Zhàn) or Shibi Station (Chinese: 石壁站; pinyin: Shíbì Zhàn), is located in Shibi, Panyu, Guangzhou, Guangdong, China. It is a large modern rail terminal 17 kilometres south of central Guangzhou. For a brief time it was Asia's largest railway station (by area) when it officially opened operations in early 2010.[1]
The station, designed by TFP Farrells, remains the largest in Guangzhou. It is one of the four largest railway passenger transportation hubs in China.[2][3] It is an interchange station and a terminus between Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link, Guangzhou-Maoming Railway, Guangzhou-Zhuhai Intercity Railway and Beijing-Guangzhou High Speed Railway.[4][5][6] This station is intended to replace the existing Guangzhou Railway Station in being the dominant station in Guangzhou. Together with Guangzhou main station, Guangzhou East and Guangzhou North railway stations, they will be jointly form one of six planned National Railway Passenger Transportation Centres by the Chinese Ministry of Railways.[7] Expected 2020 passenger delivery volume will be 80.14 million passengers.
Guangzhou South Railway Station is also a comprehensive transportation hub; passengers can interchange between high-speed long distance trains, Metro, long distance and local buses, taxi, etc. Guangzhou Metro Line 2 and Line 7 subway lines are located at or near the bottom of station complex Metro station. The formation of a centralized transfer center will see connections with the future Guangzhou Metro Lines 18 & 20, as well as the FMetro Line 2.[8]

Line(s)	
Guangzhou–Shenzhen–Hong Kong Express Rail Link
Wuhan–Guangzhou High-Speed Railway
Guiyang–Guangzhou High-Speed Railway
Nanning–Guangzhou High-Speed Railway
Guangzhou–Zhuhai Intercity Railway
Line 2 (Guangzhou Metro)
Line 7 (Guangzhou Metro)
Platforms	
28 (main line; 13 island platforms, 2 side platforms
4 (metro; 1 island platform)
Connections	
Bus terminal
Construction
Structure type	
Elevated (main line)
Underground (Guangzhou Metro)
History
Opened	
30 January 2010 (main line)
25 September 2010 (Guangzhou Metro line 2)


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

lawdefender said:


>


Pretty sure that is Wuhan Station.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

saiho said:


> Pretty sure that is Wuhan Station.


YES...., Great and Nice view a Train in Wuhan Railway Station!! kay:kay:kay:

Last Year ~ I has been Railway 7station of China is
Shenzhen North Station :banana:
Guangzhou South Station :banana:
Wuhan Station :banana:
Nanjing South Station :banana:
Hangzhou East Station :banana:
Suzhou Station :banana: and
Shanghai Hongqiao Station :banana:








:grouphug:

But Wuhan Railway Station Length is small
Hangzhou East Railway Station Length from Gate to Gate is 525meter!! :eek2: than
Wuhan Railway Station Length from Gate to Gate is 310meter...

Hangzhou East Length "Big"!!! :master::master::master:


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Facial recognition devices installed in central China's Wuhan Railway Station*

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-08/22/c_136546293.htm









^^
A passenger uses her identification card at a facial recognition device before boarding the train at Wuhan Railway Station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Aug. 22, 2017. Thirty-two facial recognition devices have been installed in Wuhan Railway Station to speed the process of checking tickets. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*Guangzhou North Station Integrated Transport Hub*

http://news.163.com/17/0412/04/CHPV8MLC00018AOP.html

Guangzhou North Station, 18 platforms and 37 lines. Construction scale covers an area of about 165 acres, construction area of about 650,000 square meters.

Construction started in 2017, construction period of 2.5 years 

The total investment of the project：RMB 6.138 billion yuan (USD 944 million)

Render:










Guangzhou North Station connected Guangzhou Baiyun Airport with APM


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Interesting to see this as Guangzhou North was a small station.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

and is the purpose of Guangzhou North station to divert traffic away from Guangzhou South?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Xian Gets Approval for Eight-Line High-Speed Rail Hub*

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/xian-gets-approval-eight-line-high-speed-rail-hub

(Yicai Global) Aug. 28 -- China Railway and Shaanxi Provincial People’s Government have approved a 15-year railway hub construction plan for Xian, the province’s capital, marking an important step as the city looks to become a National Central City and the leading region in northwest China.

*The proposal includes the construction of eight high-speed railroads connecting Xian with Zhengzhou, Lanzhou, Baotou, Chongqing, Datong, Yinchuan, Chengdu and Wuhan. *The rail network will accelerate the development of the Guanzhong Plain City Cluster, which centered in Xian, and further acquire funds, talent and other resources.

The high-speed lines are set to be completed by 2020. After which, the city will look to build a circle network for commuters, an intercity network reaching other provincial capitals within three hours and a further network extending to the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region, the Yangtze River Delta and the Pearl River Delta with travel times between four and six hours.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*Guangzhou Tangxi Railway Station Project*


http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201709/02/152263_51739390.htm
http://news.gz.fang.com/open/26266367.html

Location: Xinshi, Baiyun District. 5km from Guangzhou Station.











Tangxi station construction project as one of the main passenger station of Guangzhou railway hub, railway lines including Line Guangzhan, Line Jingguang, Line Guangshen,Line Guangmao , and Guangqing intercity line, by 2030, forecasting 16.56 million passengers per year.

Project Investment :RMB 4.5 bilion(USD 692 million)

Project planning and construction Area: 7.46 square kilometers

Construction Period: 2017-2020

Render:


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Tunnel runs through world's largest, deepest high-speed rail passenger station*

Chinese engineers have dug 5,000 meters of a tunnel which runs through the world's largest and deepest high-speed rail station. The new terminal, which is under construction, is 102m (305ft) under the Badaling Great Wall in Beijing. It will occupy 36,000 square meters (387,500 square feet). The tunnel and the station are part of a railway line being built to facilitate the 2022 Winter Olympics.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

tjrgx said:


> Chinese engineers have dug 5,000 meters of a tunnel which runs through the world's largest and deepest high-speed rail station. The new terminal, which is under construction, is 102m (305ft) under the Badaling Great Wall in Beijing. It will occupy 36,000 square meters (387,500 square feet). The tunnel and the station are part of a railway line being built to facilitate the 2022 Winter Olympics.


We've been through this in the CHINA | High Speed Rail thread, and it is not the largest high-speed rail station, nor the largest underground high-speed rail station:

"Futian Station [...] is the largest underground railway station in Asia, and the largest high-speed railway station to be built completely underground worldwide.[1][2] The station covers 147,000 square meters.[3]"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futian...cations_served


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*Chongqing West Station, operational by year end*
http://www.cqtimes.cn/news/article/id/2410568/nowCat/163.html


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

West Kowloon Station, Hong Kong
http://news.ifeng.com/a/20171026/52806377_0.shtml#p=1


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*Old Zhangjiakou Station, 1950s*









*Rendering of New Zhangjiakou South Station, opening end 2019/beginning 2020*


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*China's top ten largest railway station rankings by construction area*

No.1 Guangzhou South Railway Station

is also known as Guangzhou New Railway Station. It is located in Panyu District, Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province. It is the largest high-speed railway station in southern China. It is the Guangzhou railway passenger hub with Guangzhou station, Guangzhou North Station and Guangzhou East Station. It has expressway, subway and other public transport connection, a total investment of RMB 13 billion yuan, with a total construction area of 615,000 square meters.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

No.2 Beijing South Railway Station

The largest railway station in Beijing, construction area : 499,200 square meters.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

No.3 Nanjing South Railway Station 

located in Yuhuatai District , Nanjing, with a total construction area of 458,000 square meters, with a total investment of more than RMB 30 billion yuan.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

No.4 Zhengzhou East Station 

located in Zhengdong New District, Zhengzhou City, with a total investment of RMB 9.47 billion yuan, construction area of 418,800 square meters.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

No.5 Shenzhen North Station 

located in Longhua New District, Shenzhen, was officially put into use in June 2011, the construction area of 400,000 square meters, annual more than 52 million passengers.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

No.6 Shijiazhuang station 

located in Shijiazhuang City Bridge West, is China's important transportation hub, under the Beijing Railway Bureau, a total construction area of 390,000 square meters, a total of 13 platforms, 23 lines.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

No.7 Wuhan Railway Station

located in Hongshan District, Wuhan City with a total investment of RMB 14 billion and a total construction area of 370,800 square meters.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

No.8 Hangzhou East Station

located in Hangzhou Metro, is the east gate of Hangzhou, a highly modern special station, a total investment of 25 billion yuan, with a total construction area of 340,000 square meters.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

No.9 Xi'an North Station

located in Xi'an, Shaanxi Province, Xi'an is the "three main two auxiliary" railway passenger hub, is also one of China's large high-speed rail station, with a total construction area of 336,600 square meters.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

No.10 Kunming South Railway Station

Total construction area of 334700 square meters


Kunming South Railway Station is the intersection of Shanghai-Kunming Expressway (using CRH380 train), Yun-Gui Railway (D-prefix train using CRH2A), Yu-Kun High Speed Railway, Trans-Asian Railway, Kunyu Passenger Line, Ring Yunnan Railway and Guang-Kun High Speed Rail , With a total construction area of 334700 square meters, of which station building area of 120,000 square meters, a total investment of about 3.184 billion yuan, is the most important railway passenger transport hub in Southwest China and the largest railway passenger station. June 20, 2011 began to lay the first pile, marking the Kunming South Station officially started construction, construction period of 5 years, December 28, 2016 Shanghai-Kunming High Speed Rail, Yunnan-Guangxi high-speed rail opening signs Kunming South Station officially put into operation.







































*No.11 Chongqing West Railway Station*

Total construction area of 280,000 square meters

A total investment of 3.08 billion yuan

29 stations will be built

31 to the hairline, 15 platforms

Its station building up to a maximum of 15,000 people

Pick up capacity 381 pairs / day

Passenger traffic can reach 42.18 million passengers each year








































*No.12 Shanghai Hongqiao Station *


located in Shenhong Road, Minhang District, Shanghai. It is an important part of Shanghai transportation hub. It is the largest railway station in Shanghai with a total investment of RMB 15 billion and a construction area of 230,000 square meters.


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

While I really like the architecture of Chinese stations, they seem really hard the expand later on. Sure, they are made with a huge overcapacity (for instance the Dutch Utrecht Central Station handles 88 million passengers per year, but is way smaller in size), but the cities they're in are also rapidly expanding.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

8166UY said:


> While I really like the architecture of Chinese stations, they seem really hard the expand later on. Sure, they are made with a huge overcapacity (for instance the Dutch Utrecht Central Station handles 88 million passengers per year, but is way smaller in size), but the cities they're in are also rapidly expanding.


Guangzhou has 4 railway stations to handle different railway lines. Beijing, Shanghai and the other Chinese major cities, all have more than 2 railway hubs.


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

I know. But those cities have populations that are competing with average sized countries. 

Don't get me wrong, there has been a lot of foresight in planning this infrastructure. It's just that it's hard to keep up with the growth rates there. So it will be probably fine for another 20 years, but after that it might be a big problem to enlarge it once again.


----------



## abcpdo (Jan 18, 2014)

8166UY said:


> I know. But those cities have populations that are competing with average sized countries.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there has been a lot of foresight in planning this infrastructure. It's just that it's hard to keep up with the growth rates there. So it will be probably fine for another 20 years, but after that it might be a big problem to enlarge it once again.


I think there will be bigger problems if the number of people needing to use trains grew to the capacites of the stations. Public transportation, roads, train tracks would be way over congested before train station size became an issue.


----------



## dodge321 (Sep 5, 2007)

^^ That's correct. Getting on the subway in Beijing at one of the train stations can take 30mins during rush hours. Might make sense to build more stations instead of enlarging the station and the supporting infrastructure to no end.


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds indeed logical. Thanks for thinking along.


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

http://gov.eastday.com/renda/dfzw/ycbd/u1ai6177514.html


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

8166UY said:


> might be a big problem to enlarge it once again.


Hopefully by that time somebody will invent station enlargement pills :banana:


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*Shenyang West Station, ready August, 2018*
http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2017-12-20/doc-ifypwzxq4423882.shtml


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

It is very small station for big city like Shenyang


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

General Huo said:


> It is very small station for big city like Shenyang


This is a satellite suburban station, rather than the other major stations already serving Shenyang.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Latest updated information:


No.9 Xi'an North Station

located in Xi'an, Shaanxi Province, Xi'an is the "three main two auxiliary" railway passenger hub, is also one of China's large high-speed rail station, with a total construction area of 336,600 square meters.

No.10 Kunming South Railway Station

Total construction area of 334700 square meters

No.11 Chongqing West Railway Station

Total construction area of 280,000 square meters

No.12 Shanghai Hongqiao Station

construction area of 230,000 square meters.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*1st phase of Chongqingxi Railway Station to be put into operation in 2018*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-12/21/c_136842967.htm









^^Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2017 shows the platforms at the Chongqingxi Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. The first phase of the Chongqingxi Railway Station will be put into operation at the beginning of next year, together with the express rail line connecting Chongqing to Guiyang, the provincial capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Liu Chan) 









^^Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2017 shows the exterior scene of the Chongqingxi Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

How many platforms/tracks? It looks pretty huge.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

The newly built Train station in Urumqi


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

General Huo said:


> The newly built Train station in Urumqi


That certainly looks nicer than the old station, which I visited this year for the first time.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*A glimpse of China's Hengshui North Station*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-12/27/c_136855678.htm









^^A test-run bullet train arrives at Hengshui North Station in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 27, 2017. The Hengshui North Station is now available for operation, and will be put into use as long as the Shijiazhuang-Jinan high-speed rail comes on stream. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*1st phase of Chongqingxi Railway Station completed*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-01/09/c_136883219.htm









^^Photo taken on Jan. 8, 2018 shows the interior scene of the Chongqingxi Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. After more than three years' construction work, the first phase of the station was completed. The station will be put into operation soon. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Everything in China is so huge! Interior of that last shown station looks like airport terminal and from outside looks like whole new airport. 
It is hard to locate it. Is Chongqingxi Railway Station here:?
https://www.google.com/maps/@29.6123913,106.5500273,2649m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## voyager221 (Mar 8, 2015)

rakcancer said:


> Everything in China is so huge! Interior of that last shown station looks like airport terminal and from outside looks like whole new airport.
> It is hard to locate it. Is Chongqingxi Railway Station here:?
> https://www.google.com/maps/@29.6123913,106.5500273,2649m/data=!3m1!1e3


The one on Googlemap is Chonqing Bei(north), the Chongqing Xi(West) is about 16km southwest of the north station.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh yes, I got it. It is here;
https://www.google.com/maps/@29.5025554,106.434461,1334m/data=!3m1!1e3
Thanks!


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

rakcancer said:


> Oh yes, I got it. It is here;
> https://www.google.com/maps/@29.5025554,106.434461,1334m/data=!3m1!1e3
> Thanks!


Also remember that nearby Shapingba station will also open in 2018 in Chongqing.

Shapingba High Speed Railway Station location on Google.cn maps

It will be curious to know if and when Chongqing West opens, will they finally renovate the South Square area of Chongqing North station? The blue roofed platforms seen in your original Google maps link. It is a painful place to visit at the moment with it's split functionality. Having two separate metro stations for the North and South Squares suggests that they intend to keep it as two distinct stations under a single name. 

It is also a shame that the grand plans I saw for Chongqing station, in Caiyuanba, have not progressed in the 10 years since I first saw plans for it's redevelopment. The riverside rooftop park and gardens area on those plans were fantastic and the open space is sorely needed in the hilly and crowded Yuzhong district of Chongqing.

Finally, a handy tip for looking at Chinese places on Google maps. To align the Satellite view with the map overlay, replace the .com with .cn for the Chinese site using the Chinese datum.
https://www.google.cn/maps/@29.5556168,106.4599313,1351m/data=!3m1!1e3 
instead of
https://www.google.com/maps/@29.5556168,106.4599313,1351m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Enormous railway station to begin operation in Chongqing*






China's booming high-speed railway industry is still on track. Chongqing West Railway Station, the largest of its kind in southwest China, is to be put into operation soon.


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*Tianjin Yujiapu Station*
http://news.tju.edu.cn/sytj/201801/t20180125_303447.htm


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

tjrgx said:


> China's booming high-speed railway industry is still on track. Chongqing West Railway Station, the largest of its kind in southwest China, is to be put into operation soon.


While there has been plenty of pictures and video about Chongqing West Railway Station, does anyone have any pictures or video of the opened Shapingba Railway Station? Both opened on the same day but until the Chongqing Rail Transit system is expanded, Shapingba will be the easier station to access for the moment.


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*Shapingba Station*
http://www.xinhuanet.com/2018-01/25/c_1122311072.htm

The station complex is 47 meters into the ground, with 7 stories with different functional areas. level 2 underground is the high speed rail station. A 180-meter twin tower will be built above the station.


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Chongqing West Railway Station was opened on the 25th of January, 2018 but the metro system is still under construction to reach it. Thus a traffic map has been produced to show bus routes and vehicle access to the new station.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Flash performance in Nanjing South Station before Chinese New Year of Dog. Honestly the station looks much better than the performance






Happy Chinese New Year! Happy Year of Dog!


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

The station is brand-beautiful, but the prettiest are the gorgeus ladies there. Hope it doesn't sound sexist.


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

Guangzhou South


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan Railway Station - 武汉火车站*



20171015_China_Rundreise_469 by Michael Laritz, on Flickr










​


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

tjrgx said:


> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-08/22/c_136546293.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would foreigners use this?


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

Zibo Station under construction


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

West Kowloon Station


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

zergcerebrates said:


> How would foreigners use this?


I'm wondering the same.


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

zergcerebrates said:


> How would foreigners use this?


In essence, they can not. Just as foreigners can not use the electronic ticketing machines, passports can not be used. There will still be manual processing gates in place for this purpose.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Chengdu East railway station 

(simplified Chinese: 成都东站; traditional Chinese: 成都東站; pinyin: Chéngdū-dōng Zhàn) is a railway station on the Chengyu Passenger Railway, the Chengdu–Leshan Intercity Railway and the Dacheng Railway. The station located in Chenghua, Chengdu, Sichuan, China. It is connected to Chengdu Metro Line 2 and Line 7.

Chengdu East Railway Station is divided into two spaces, the station building and outdoor squares, with a total area of about 68 hectares, the station building itself has an area of* 108,000 square meters*. The main building of the station is divided into five main levels, including an elevated Waiting Hall level (with mezzanine eating areas and shopping), Platform Level (Ground Level), Arrivals Level and two levels of Chengdu Metro lines. Total investment for its construction was set at about 3.83 billion yuan in 2011 when it was put into use. The station exterior design features a fusion of Jinsha and Sanxingdui bronze shape artistic elements of the ancient Shu culture. Beneath the outdoor squares, substantial car parking and a bus terminal is housed. Passengers enter the station across the outdoor Square or direct access to the station building from two north-south elevated roads. Ticket offices exist in the top Waiting Hall area and beneath in the Arrivals Hall.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chengdu_East_railway_station


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou South Railway Station vs Guangzhou Baiyun Airport 

passengers(million)

Blue color: Guangzhou South Railway Station
Red color: Guangzhou Baiyun Airport 

http://www.linkshop.com.cn/web/archives/2017/370614.shtml


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou South Railway Station, the passengers pass the face recognition verification.


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*Aerial View of*
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/rPkSt71dhUv_4qK8QWFUzQ

Guangzhou South









Tianjin West









Tianjin South









Shenyang South









Kunming South









Kunming City and main station (Top left) + Kunming South (bottom) + Kunming airport (top right)


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

More! I like seeing satellite images of rail stations and airports


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

what an awful plan Kunming city did. the HSR pass by near the airport but no station. the south station is so far away from the city center they have to take another train to go to Kunming station. 

and Tianjin should move the West station to the location where the BJ-SH HSR and conventional line crosses. a two-level station service both will be the great idea. now Tianjin west station is just very quiet, nick name "empty west". and the Tianjin south is just non important small station.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Zhanjiang West Station U/C


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

another station in the mid of nowhere.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Zibo North Station design and construction


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Rizhao HSR Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Rizhao West Station is U/C


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Linyi North HSR Station plan


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Heze East HSR Station plan


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Tai'an Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Yantai Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Weifang Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Weihai Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Xuzhou East HSR Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Jiangyou Train Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Dingyuan Train Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Guangzhou South HSR STation


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Nanjing South HSR Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Guian Station u/c, 2nd largest in Guizhou province


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Zunyi HSR Station































































































































Zunyi


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Hefei South Station

合肥南站 站房面积9.92万平方米（总面积49平方米）规模，12台26线


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Fuyang West Station sketch

阜阳西站 站房面积8万平米规模，10台18台面22线。


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Wuhu North Station

芜湖北站 站房面积5.6万平方米规模，8台20线


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Maanshan East Station
马鞍山东站 站房4.83万平方米规模，5台7线


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Huangshan North Station

黄山北站 站房面积4万平方米规模，14台18线


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Anqing Station

安庆站 站房面积2万平方米规模，5台7线


----------



## abcpdo (Jan 18, 2014)

cheehg said:


> I really don't like the big red name plates on the top of the stations. it totally ruin the look of otherwise nice looking Hangzhou South station.


For a country that has so much history with calligraphy, China sure does not understand how to implement good font and signage design in public places.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

abcpdo said:


> For a country that has so much history with calligraphy, China sure does not understand how to implement good font and signage design in public places.


well from 1950-1980, basically every beautiful thing was a bad influence for CCP. It takes much more time to recover the culture damage than economy.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

China builds world's deepest high-speed rail station

Chinese engineers have dug 5,000 meters of a tunnel which runs through the world's largest and deepest high-speed rail station. The new terminal, which is under construction, is 102m (305ft) under the Badaling Great Wall in Beijing. It will occupy 36,000 square meters (387,500 square feet). The tunnel and the station are part of a railway line being built to facilitate the 2022 Winter Olympics.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

^^

We've been through this two times already. It is NOT the biggest underground high-speed rail station.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142380013&postcount=660


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Silly_Walks said:


> ^^
> 
> We've been through this two times already. It is NOT the biggest underground high-speed rail station.
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142380013&postcount=660


I think they mean the mountain tunnel station. Even in China Shenzhen Futian is much bigger than this one.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

A funny video from Chengdu east trainstation, maybe someone forgot to open the platform, or they just thought the passengers need some exercise. Anyway, lots of people running like mad to catch the train. :lol:


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

gincan said:


> A funny video from Chengdu east trainstation, maybe someone forgot to open the platform, or they just thought the passengers need some exercise. Anyway, lots of people running like mad to catch the train. :lol:


Funny. But, is there free passenger movement between carriages on high speed trains in China?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Peloso said:


> Funny. But, is there free passenger movement between carriages on high speed trains in China?


I can see this train is a two-set coupled one. So you move from carriage 1-8 and 9-16 but cannot move between them. A lot of passengers don't have this kind of knowledge as our train fans.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou South Railway Station 




























Guangzhou South Railway Station CBD urban plan render


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

After 10 years Guangzhou South is still in the middle of nowhere. They are planing to convert Guangzhou Station to HSR terminal and move the legacy trains to a new station north of Guangzhou station.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

beijing south station








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640480&page=34


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

cheehg said:


> After 10 years Guangzhou South is still in the middle of nowhere. They are planing to convert Guangzhou Station to HSR terminal and move the legacy trains to a new station north of Guangzhou station.


Well, Guangzhou South Station was built for a transport hub and CBD in Panyu area. And this area still needs time to develop as the economy increases.

Besides, Guangzhou will build the Guangzhou North Station and East Station as well as redeveloping Guangzhou Station in the city center. 

These four stations can fully satisfy the transport demand for a very long time.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hongdao Station in North Qingdao

Posted by Sprt98


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou East Station


Rail services serving Guangzhou East railway station include:

Guangzhou–Shenzhen Railway
Guangdong Through Train
Guangzhou–Meizhou–Shantou Railway

Metro services

An interchange station between Lines 1 and 3 of the Guangzhou Metro. It is located at the underground of China Railway station in Linhe Zhonglu (Chinese: 林和中路; literally: "Linhe Middle Road"), Tianhe District. It started operations on 28 June 1999 (Line 1 section) and 26 December 2005 (Line 3 section) respectively.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

A few hasty shots of Xi'an North station:


MED_5202 by Constant Invader, on Flickr


MED_5204 by Constant Invader, on Flickr


MED_5206 by Constant Invader, on Flickr

*Functionally*:

Each pair of platforms can be accessed through a gate either side of the concourse: gates A and B each for 16 carriages. Each gate only has 4 tickets gates (and one manual gate), and is only open for a few minutes before departure. Despite the vast space there is always a scrum before departure as 500 people try to squeeze through 4 gates in 10 minutes.

My solution is the central waiting concourse should be divided into 3 strips: Zone A paid side and Zone B paid side on the outside and an unpaid side in the middle. The paid and unpaid sides are divided by a line of almost uninterrupted ticket gates.

Lower level retail belongs to the paid side, and upper (balcony) level belongs to the unpaid side. There can be new bridges over the concourse with staircases/escalators/lifts to the unpaid central concourse.

The paid side can be joined in the centre of the station, effectively breaking the lower level unpaid concourse into 2, but with a central (wider) balcony bridge connecting the 2 halves - practically very few people need to traverse the full length of the unpaid concourse anyway.

You can also see there is a distinct lack of large departure boards, as Chinese stations are not really designed with interchange passengers in mind - the assumption is that if you've made it this far through the station you must know exactly where you are going. There should be continuous departure boards directly above the gates in my three-strips arrangement.

*Aesthetically*:

The space is vast, but it feels cold and hostile. The floor tiles are too glossy, the general colour scheme is far too grey and the lights are much too high (and actually not that bright). If your floor tiles are reflecting ceiling lights straight back up rather than scattering the light around then those tiles are far too glossy. Matter, and warmer toned - a lighter grey or slight cream would make the place feel much friendlier in an instant.

Bridges connecting the balconies over the concourse would break up the vastness of the space, and provide opportunities for additional lower-level lighting. Even additional false lower ceilings with strip lighting would be a welcome addition. In fact the undersides of those departure boards mentioned above would be ideal for mounting additional lights.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, at terminus stations, boarding begins about 20 minutes before departure. Passengers are let onto the platform to find their carriage and wait (if the train has not yet arrived). Boarding closes 5 minutes before departure, which is announced throughout the station and also displayed on the departure screens.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

So that's a 15 minute window for 500 passengers to go through 4 gates, hmmm ...


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2018/12-28/8714959.shtml

The Guangzhou Baiyun Station and Complex Transportation Hub 

The project was officially started on December 28, 2018, marking the official construction of the provincial and municipal key construction projects with an investment of more than 44 billion yuan RMB.

The total planned land area of the project is 2,632,600 square meters, and the total construction area is about 1,111,200 square meters.

Project construction period: 3.5 years

Guangzhou Baiyun Station will have 11 platforms and 26 lines, with a station floor area of 143,000 square meters, and an average ridership of 80,000 persons per day.



Design Consortium consisting of Tie Siyuan, Nikken Sekkei Co., Ltd., Architectural Design and Research Institute of South China University of Technology, and Guangzhou Urban Planning Survey and Design Institute, won the first place for the construction concept design of Guangzhou Baiyun Station.

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3172807&extra=page=1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

NCT said:


> So that's a 15 minute window for 500 passengers to go through 4 gates, hmmm ...


There is a 5th gate on the side that does not have the electronic scanner. That is for the red tickets that need to be manually checked (typical ones from the kiosk or the counter are blue).

I've never had a train departure delayed because the passengers could not timely get on the train. For intermediate cities where passengers get off and on, they tend to time the stop a few minutes longer.

I actually rarely see large luggage being carried onto these trains. The migrant classes cannot afford these fares anyway so it is far more chaotic on the likes of the K trains. A large % of passengers have minimal luggage so that speeds up boarding tremendously.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Beijing-Xiong'an Intercity Rail Daxing Station
http://slide.news.sina.com.cn/c/slide_1_86058_395748.html#p=1


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Hangzhou West Station starts construction today. It sets to open before 2022 Asiad Games. It has 11 platforms and 22 tracks.

http://www.sohu.com/a/341578306_261796


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

What an epic Design for Hangzhou West!  :cheers:
​










*Zhengzhou East Railway Station - 郑州东站*










25719-Zhengzhou by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr












​


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

They moved a bus terminal to allow for the expansion of Xiamen North Station to accept the new, faster and parallel Xiamen-Fuzhou PDL. 






Station renders posted by 城九建:


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

New stations on Wuhan-Shiyan HSR at Xiangfan and Shiyan area.

Xiangfan Dongjin Station

























Shiyan East Station









Wudangshan West Station

















Danjiangkou Station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Some major station on new Fuzhou Xiamen HSR


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Xiong'an station


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dalian North Railway Station - 大连北站*










Dalian North Railway System by Delight Garrovillo, on Flickr













​


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Qinghe station, the main station in Beijing for Beijing-Zhangjiakou HSR


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou South Railway Station - 广州南站*










China Kanton und Umgebung by As'buka, on Flickr









China Kanton und Umgebung by As'buka, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing North Railway Station - 重庆北站*


By *ZHANG_JU* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing West Railway Station - 北京西站*


By *朔望月* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*


By *朔望月* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Harbin Railway Station - 哈尔滨火车站*


By *ANewDay* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Railway Station and the Pingmen Gate - 苏州平门和苏州火车站*


By *szjinge* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kunming South Railway Station - 昆明南站*


By *城市印象/王祥学* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

How is a grand staircase in any way shape or form practical for a major railway station?!


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

All these new train stations in China are very impressive. Both: sizewise and architecturally.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ürümqi Railway Station - 乌鲁木齐站*


By *穿越亚丁湾* from 500px.com




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Railway Station - 苏州站*


By *caozhiling* from 500px.com























​


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Xinghuo Railway Station under construction





















*


> Workers work at the construction site of the Xinghuo Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, April 24, 2020. Xinghuo Railway Station, covering an area of 183,000 square meters, is the starting station of the high-speed railway linking Beijing and Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province. The project is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2020. (Xing Guangli)


In pics: construction site of Xinghuo Railway Station in Beijing - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures!

It seems that they are late with the completion of the station, as the line is scheduled to open at the end of the year.
The PDL 2 section from Chengde, suitable for 350 km/h, will end there, as the NIMBYs managed not only to delay its opening scheduled for 2012 but also to prevent it from reaching Beijing East.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

I do worry about the onward connection capacity of Xinghuo station. The planned R4 goes to the right places, but the under construction Line 3 only goes as far as Dong Shisitiao.

If they can in the future run a metro frequency between Xinghuo and Beijing West it'd be great help.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Zhengzhou South Rail Station u/c


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Xiamen Station by CRH380A-6053L


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Nantong West Station almost done


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan Railway Station - 武汉火车站*









by 拼却的一醉 on 500px




*Wuhan Wuchang Railway Station - 武汉武昌火车站*









by 神猴csy  on 500px



​


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Yinchuan Station by 杨胖胖不瘦


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chengdu East Railway Station - 成都东站*









by 顾不上取名 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wenzhou South Railway Station - 温州南站*









by 壮士请留步 on 500px




​


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Beijing Qinghe Station by 漲先森-


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenyang North Railway Station - 沈阳北站*









by 速度与激情Fast  on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing North Railway Station - 重庆北站*









by 蒋继航 on 500px



*Chongqing West Railway Station - 重庆西站








*
by 光合作用 on 500px
​


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

little universe said:


> *Chongqing North Railway Station - 重庆北站*
> 
> View attachment 207953
> 
> ...


Chongqing North is a painful station to use, as it is two segregated stations in one. Pictured is the modern North Square where many high speed services depart and arrive. However many conventional rail services depart from the original South Square. There is no direct pedestrian link, they are served by separate subway stations. Before both subway stations opened, a bus was required to carry you an long looping trip. I know it is planned for the complete integration but it has been many years since anything has been done. It can not happen soon enough.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou North Railway Station - 苏州北站*









by 大洋 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin West Railway Station - 天津西站*










by Eye of life on 500px









by Again141 on 500px






​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*Nanjing South Railway Station - The Largest railway Station by construction area in the world*

Date to open: June 28, 2011

The total construction area is 730,000 square meters, and the total construction area of station buildings of is 458,000 square meters, with an investment of over 30 billion yuan.

The passenger traffic of Nanjing South Railway Station: 32.1808 million people (2016)

*Guangzhou South Railway Station - The Largest railway Station by passenger volume in the world*


Date to open: January 30, 2010

The total construction area of Guangzhou South Railway Station is 615,000 square meters, and the total construction area of station buildings is 486,000 square meters, with an investment of 13 billion yuan.

In 2018, the passenger traffic of Guangzhou South Railway Station reached 163 million passengers, with an average of nearly 446,000 passengers per day.







百度百科-验证


百度百科是一部内容开放、自由的网络百科全书，旨在创造一个涵盖所有领域知识，服务所有互联网用户的中文知识性百科全书。在这里你可以参与词条编辑，分享贡献你的知识。




baike.baidu.com






https://xw.qq.com/partner/standard/20200618A01D3R/20200618A01D3R00?ADTAG=standard&pgv_ref=standard


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shiyan East Railway Station - 十堰东站*









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kunshan South Railway Station - 昆山南站*










by 高乐高 on 500px










by 高乐高 on 500px









by 高乐高 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhaoqing Railway Station - 肇庆火车站*










by KimKimKim on 500px









by KimKimKim on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changchun Railway Station - 长春火车站*









by 刘斌 on 500px









by 刘斌 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changchun West Railway Station - 长春西站*









by 刘斌 on 500px









by 刘斌 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao North Railway Station - 青岛北站*









by tysonw on 500px









by tysonw on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Qinghe Railway Station - 北京清河站*









by 小布 on 500px









by 东风46382 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Handan East Railway Station - 邯郸东站*









by 建筑空间摄影文涛 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*









by Brave heart on 500px









by Brave heart on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou East Railway Station - 广州东站*









by 阿尔法摄影 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhengzhou East Railway Station - 郑州东站*









by Parker on 500px









by Parker on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chengdu Shuangliu West Railway Station - 成都双流西站*








by CHAPA丨赖云鹏on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhuzhou West Railway Station - 株洲西站








*
by 咏物无声 on 500px




​


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Zhengzhou South Railway Station under construction






















*










> A constructor works at the construction site of Zhengzhou South Railway Station in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, July 13, 2020. (Li An)


In pics: construction site of Zhengzhou South Railway Station in central China - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhaoqing Railway Station - 肇庆火车站*









by YANZEAUH晏泽华 on 500px









by YANZEAUH晏泽华 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Railway Station - 苏州火车站*









by Song on 500px









by Song on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station - 南京南站








*
by ロ鸟 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao North Railway Station - 青岛北站








*
by 这个世界的启示在荒野 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chengdu East Railway Station - 成都东站








*
by 斐晓悟 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing New Fengtai Railway Station** Under Construction - 建设中的北京丰台火车站新站*
It will be the largest railway station in Asia upon its completion



















by 何嵘 （北京）on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao North Railway Station - 青岛北站*








by 苗子 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan Railway Station - 武汉火车站*








by 卢小沫 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station - 南京南站*









by michael1983 on 500px









by 布朗酱 on 500px





​​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinan West Railway Station - 济南西站*








by ipic on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing West Railway Station - 重庆西站*









by 飞沙 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Maoming Railway Station - 茂名火车站







*
by 一念初见 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen North Railway Station - 深圳北站*








by YangChen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站







*
by 189****4375 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangjiakou Railway Station - 张家口火车站*









by 王XIAOZU on 500px

*







*
by 王XIAOZU on 500px


​


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

New Jiangmen Station by 362350568


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

Hope that station can open next month, otherwise it’ll have to wait till the end of this year.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

maginn said:


> Hope that station can open next month, otherwise it’ll have to wait till the end of this year.


Opening very soon.







通行线Toursline


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen North Railway Station - 深圳北站*









by 梵镜影像 on 500px









by 梵镜影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the station in the photo below??? 
The photographer's 500px tags say it's a concert hall, come on, it's obviously a Chinese Railway Station. 









by ALEJANDRO on 500px





​


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

It’s the newly-opened (November 15) Jiangmen railway station in the Xinhui District of Guangdong Province.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Thanks for your reply.
I googled the images of New Jiangmen Railway Station. They seem not quite match the one showing in the photo that I posted earlier.
I guess it's a station somewhere in northern part of China, once again, anyone know the location of that station in my post #974 ?????







*New Jiangmen Railway Station - 新江门火车站*




































images: courtesy of people.cn (人民网)




​


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

maginn said:


> It’s the newly-opened (November 15) Jiangmen railway station in the Xinhui District of Guangdong Province.


 If you look at post #972, the picture posted by little universe does not look like Jiangmen Station.


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah sorry I just assumed it was a recently opened station judging by the picture, and the only new one that I know of that has just opened is Jiangmen railway station.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhangjiagang Railway Station - 张家港火车站*









by 茶马古道  on 500px



​


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Xiongan Railway Station under construction*






































> Photo taken on Dec. 23, 2020 shows the entrance of Beijing-Xiongan intercity railway's Xiongan Railway Station in Xiongan New Area, Hebei Province. The construction of Beijing-Xiongan intercity railway's Xiongan Railway Station has entered the final stage and the station will be put into operation by the end of this year. (Mu Yu)


Xiongan Railway Station to be put into operation by end of this year - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

saiho said:


> Chongqing Shapingba railway station with cyberpunk vibes by 琉禾禾禾


Well it is in Chongqing, the most cyberpunk, Bladerunner-esque city that I know of. Thus it is very fitting.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiong'an Railway Station - 雄安站*









by 小东子 on 500px








by 小东子 on 500px



​


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Renovated Chongqing North Station by 琉禾禾禾


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yancheng Dafeng Railway Station - 盐城大丰站*








by 禾苗爸的飞行日志 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan East Railway Station U/C - 在建的武汉东站*








by 威摄 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fuzhou Railway Station - 福州站*








by Summer on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuxi East Railway Station - 无锡东站*








by 李嘉菲兰  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhongwei Railway Station - 中卫站*








by 冷香远 on 500px








by 冷香远 on 500px








by 冷香远 on 500px



​


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Beijing Chaoyang railway station unveiled*































> Beijing Chaoyang railway station, the first large-scale transportation hub of the 14th Five-Year Plan, unveiled its curtain in Beijing on Jan 7. As the largest station building in the Beijing-Shenyang section, Beijing Chaoyang station is one of the four stations in Beijing. The other three are Shunyi west station, Huairou south station and Miyun station. Beijing-Shenyang high-speed rail section and Shenyang-Harbin high-speed rail section form the Beijing-Harbin high-speed railway, one of the main channels in the national "eight vertical and eight horizontal" high-speed railway network.


Beijing Chaoyang railway station unveiled


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Shapingba Railway Station - 重庆沙坪坝站








*
by 韩皓东 on 500px








by 叶青 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chengdu East Railway Station - 成都东站*








by DerekSPhotograph on 500px



​


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

gao7 said:


> *Beijing Chaoyang railway station unveiled*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this station serves routes to Shenyang?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Yes, It is. 








*Jiaozuo West Railway Station - 焦作西站*








by zhubin on 500px








by zhubin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sanya Railway Station - 三亚站*








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing North Railway Station - 重庆北站*








by 蓝镜头 on 500px





​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou East Railway Station 


photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lanzhou West Railway Station - 兰州西站*








by ENIGMA on 500px





​


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

little universe said:


> *Lanzhou West Railway Station - 兰州西站*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the original Lanzhou West railway station in 2013, taken from a nearby level crossing. Just a couple of platforms set off the old mainline with a small station building and ticket office off to the right of the first photo. In the far distance, a truck can be seen on the construction site of the current Lanzhou West station.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Shenzhen North by 桂菊荷段


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Short said:


> This is the original Lanzhou West railway station in 2013, taken from a nearby level crossing. Just a couple of platforms set off the old mainline with a small station building and ticket office off to the right of the first photo. In the far distance, a truck can be seen on the construction site of the current Lanzhou West station.
> 
> View attachment 1068799
> 
> ...



Looked quite shabby then, what a dramatic change!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station Construction Updates - 杭州西站 建设近况*























---------------------------------------------------------- Hangzhou West Railway Station (currently U/C) ------------------------------------------------------
















































originally posted by @oscillation
on
*HANGZHOU | Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub | 399m | 1309ft | 320m | 1050ft | 300m × 2 | 984ft × 2 | 250m × 3 | 850ft × 3 | 200m | 656ft | Pro*

*photos by holy01 from gaoloumi.com


































*










































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinan East Railway Station - 济南东站*








by locklygirl15 on 500px








by locklygirl15 on 500px








by locklygirl15 on 500px








by locklygirl15 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiong'an Railway Station - 雄安站*








by Mr.晨星 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhu Railway Station - 芜湖站*








by 给我一张过去的CD on 500px





​


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

little universe said:


> *Hangzhou West Railway Station Construction Updates - 杭州西站 建设近况*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

wow, the Hangzhou West Railway Station is stunning


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station under construction*
























> Workers work at the construction site of Hangzhou West Railway Station in Hangzhou, March 12, 2021. Hangzhou West Railway Station is a key support project for the 2022 Asian Games, and also a part of Hangzhou's grand plans to step up the infrastructure of the city. The construction of the comprehensive transportation hub that integrates multiple means of transportation is well underway.


Hangzhou West Railway Station under construction - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xuancheng Railway Station - 宣城站*








by 南宣北合 on 500px








by 南宣北合 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shantou Railway Station - 汕头站*








by Dunabe_晓玮 on 500px








by Dunabe_晓玮 on 500px





​


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Chongqing West Railway Station, the largest in west of China


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Baohuashan Station, on Shanghai-Nanjing high speed railway in Zhenjiang, has been neglected for some time, and currently is shut altogether.
What lies around Baohuashan Station?
How are local commuters afflicted by the closure?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station Construction Updates - 杭州西站 建设近况*

Originally posted by @Lincolnlover2005 on:









HANGZHOU | Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub | 400m |...


Article taken from 7幢摩天大楼+399米新地标，再次见证杭州成长，就在这个月_手机网易网 " Recently, according to the official platform of Hangzhou Cloud City, the West Railway Station South and North Plaza complex will be listed at the end of January, with a total construction area of 1.3 million square meters, including a new...




www.skyscrapercity.com

















































































​


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

i dont know if it was asked before. is it only traditional/cultural to place the name of the stations in red color and symmetrically placed in the center of the building façade? or are there certain laws (transport aesthetic guidelines) to follow?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanjing South Railway Station - 南京南站*








by 方人二 on 500px








by 方人二 on 500px




​


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

chestersim said:


> i dont know if it was asked before. is it only traditional/cultural to place the name of the stations in red color and symmetrically placed in the center of the building façade? or are there certain laws (transport aesthetic guidelines) to follow?


Red is the lucky color on the Chinese culture.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

chestersim said:


> i dont know if it was asked before. is it only traditional/cultural to place the name of the stations in red color and symmetrically placed in the center of the building façade? or are there certain laws (transport aesthetic guidelines) to follow?


It is the standard of CR. The font and color have to be this same red except some old stations using handwriting of famous persons and leaders. 
I know it is ugly and many rail fans said the same.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuyishan East Railway Station - 武夷山东站*








by 大宝 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mudanjiang Railway Station - 牡丹江站*








by 逸心峰 on 500px







*Jinchang Railway Station - 金昌站*








by 欲语与雨 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhenjiang South Railway Station - 镇江南站*








by 袁小淇  on 500px







*Shanghai South Railway Station - 上海南站*








by ANQUAN on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*








by 江干人 on 500px







*Lanzhou West Railway Station - 兰州西站*








by 晓欢XIAOHUAN on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*








by Little head on 500px






*Beijing Qinghe Railway Station - 北京清河站*








by 燕双鹰  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suzhou Railway Station - 苏州火车站*
It was designed by Beijing-based architect Cui Kai (崔凯)








by H.King on 500px









by Denver on 500px









by Denver on 500px








by Denver on 500px




​


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

chestersim said:


> i dont know if it was asked before. is it only traditional/cultural to place the name of the stations in red color and symmetrically placed in the center of the building façade? or are there certain laws (transport aesthetic guidelines) to follow?


Not really a traditional or cultural practice, since slow rail station using different colors and place them in different places. (Though red and center is very common as well) Unifo red and center is more uniformly applied to HSR station, though I doubt there laws for it though.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Suizhou South Railway Station - 随州南站*








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin West Railway Station - 天津西站







*
by 蓝镜头 on 500px








by 张指浩 on 500px








by ElfinAshely on 500px









*Qingdao North Railway Station - 青岛北站*








by ❤c on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou East Railway Station - 广州东站*








by 阿尔法摄影 on 500px








by 阿尔法摄影 on 500px








by Believer on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao Hongdao Railway Station - 青岛红岛站*








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px








by 摄影师胖子 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jingzhou Railway Station - 荆州站*








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px





​


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Renovated Xi'an Station. When I was there in 2016 it was a bit of a dump. Posted by 逗逼w先森


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou East Railway Station

This station will be renovated soon.

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-14











render of renovation


----------



## boblol76 (Jun 20, 2021)

Guangzhou Area Railway Station Hubs (Reference):








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Future Guangzhou North Station:




























----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Future Guangzhou Baiyun Station:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Liuzhou Railway Station - 柳州站*








by 张猫猫 on 500px




​


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

How is the progress of Mohan Station, seeing how it is a border station to Laos?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chengdu East Railway Station - 成都东站*








by 爱摄张Aiszhang  on 500px








by CHAPA丨赖云鹏 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao North Railway Station - 青岛北站*








by ❤c on 500px








by ❤c on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lanzhou West Railway Station - 兰州西站*








by 摄影师雷阿诺 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan Hankou Railway Station - 武汉 汉口站*








by Mookhey_S on 500px








by Chaos张先森 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Urumqi Railway Station - 乌鲁木齐站*








by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px








by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhengzhou East Railway Station - 郑州东站*








by 大沇河 on 500px








by 马达 on 500px






*Zhengzhou Railway Station - 郑州站*








by Mr Zhu on 500px





​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou East Station 

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-7-18


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Linyi North Railway Station - 临沂北站*








by 鲁QQ on 500px



​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*The newly opened Jiaxing Station-a railway station in the forest*


The station body of the new station is designed with one ground floor and multiple underground floors. It is the first fully sunken railway station in China.

It was designed by MAD Architects led by the famous architect Ma Yansong.

After the transformation, the railway station has been expanded from the original 3 sets of 5 lines to 3 sets of 6 lines, with 2 arrival and departure lines for each of the upper and lower main lines. It is estimated that by 2025, the total passenger volume of Jiaxing Railway Station will reach 5.28 million people per year, and it can accommodate about 2500 people per hour at peak passenger traffic.






全新启用的嘉兴车站，为什么叫“森林中的火车站”？_私家地理_澎湃新闻-The Paper







www.thepaper.cn























































































The roofs of the new station buildings all use solar photovoltaic panels. After it is put into production, it is expected to generate 1.1 million kilowatt-hours of electricity annually, which is equivalent to reducing carbon dioxide emissions by about 1,000 tons per year.





































Railway station in the forest

The new idea proposed by the design team this time is to build Jiaxing Station into a new type of urban public space that is daily, open, green and humane.
The People’s Park, opposite the railway station, is a recreational park built on the basis of the old railway nursery. There are many ancient cultural buildings and many ancient trees in the park, which carry the memory of Jiaxing.

The refurbishment of the railway station also changed it with a new look. The team carried out protection and restoration work, demolished the original wall, and made it a borderless people's park in the city. At the same time, it preserves all the old trees, repairs many core ancient buildings in the park, and moves the pavilions, corridors and pavilions in the park to dredge. The water system in the park is equipped with lighting projects to create detailed landscapes, extending the green nature of the park to the more open square in front of the station, and returning nature to citizens and tourists.

The environmental change and impact between the old station and the People’s Park split the area. In order to solve this problem, the MAD team placed the chaotic transportation hub of the original bottom square of the railway station underground to “enlarge” the People’s Park and extend the green nature of the park to the area. 35.4 hectares of ground area.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station - 上海虹桥站*
Hongqiao Transportation Hub (虹桥枢纽, Railway Station + Airport + Metro Stations) is the largest intermodal passenger transport hub in Asia








by Photo_Joe on 500px








by Photo_Joe on 500px








by Photo_Joe on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Changsha Railway Station - 长沙站*








by 林远 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiong'an Railway Station - 雄安站*








by 科研 on 500px








by 科研 on 500px





​


----------



## _Forum_ (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow!!!! No less than any airport 😍


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xuzhou East Railway Station - 徐州东站







*
by 墨白MoBoo on 500px








by 墨白MoBoo on 500px








by 墨白MoBoo on 500px


​


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunmeng East Railway Station - 云梦东站*








by Mr.ZhouZelin on 500px








by Mr.ZhouZelin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing Railway Station - 北京火车站*








by Huiwen on 500px






*Zhangjiakou Railway Station - 张家口站*








by Huiwen on 500px






*Shenyang North Railway Station - 沈阳北站*








by Huiwen on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Harbin Railway Station - 哈尔滨站*








by Huiwen on 500px






*Harbin West Railway Station - 哈尔滨西站*








by Huiwen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chengdu East Railway Station - 成都东站*








by Huiwen on 500px








by Huiwen on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing West Railway Station - 重庆西站 *








by Huiwen on 500px






*Chongqing North Railway Station - 重庆北站*








by Huiwen on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longyan Railway Station - 龙岩站*








by 赖伟强 on 500px






*Wuhan Railway Station - 武汉站*








by Ppppp on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qingdao Railway Station - 青岛火车站*








by zhanglianxun on 500px








by zhanglianxun on 500px








by Nine Feel on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenyang Railway Station Built in 1910 - 沈阳火车站*








by 摄影厨子程序员 on 500px






*Shanghai Jinshanwei Railway Station - 上海 金山卫站*
Jinshan District, Suburban Shanghai








by 士琦 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*








by 路远 on 500px






*Shanghai South Railway Station - 上海南站*








by zds on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan Hankou Railway Station - 武汉 汉口站*








by alsen on 500px






*Hangzhou East Railway Station - 杭州东站*








by XueMian168 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai South Railway Station - 上海南站*








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kunming South Railway Station - 昆明南站*








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px


​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Heyuan East Station


The total planned area of Heyuan East Station is 100,000 square meters,

20,000 square meters (excluding overhead floors) will be constructed simultaneously with the Ganzhou-Shenzhen HSR 

The scale of Heyuan East Station is 2 platforms and 6 lines, with 2 island platforms and 6 arrival and departure lines (including 2 main lines);

The station reserved Guangzhou-Heyuan HSR for 2 platforms and 6 lines, Huizhou-Heyuan Intercity railway for 2 platforms and 4 lines. 






赣深高铁明日同城运营，广东实现“市市通高铁”


广东实现了“市市通高铁”的目标，省内全域步入了“三小时经济生活圈”。




news.ycwb.com


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)

how much cost to build one high speed rail station in china ?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhongkai Railway Station at Huizhou (Guangdong Province) - 广东惠州 仲恺站*








by 小易 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huizhou North Railway Station (Guangdong Province) - 广东 惠州北站*








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station - 上海虹桥站*








by BlueSky on 500px








by BlueSky on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yancheng Railway Station (Jiangsu Province) - 江苏 盐城站*








by 佚名 on 500px


​


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Countless number of beautiful stations. Love these..


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huainan South Railway Station (Anhui Province) - 安徽 淮南南站*








by 伟雨绸缪 on 500px








by 伟雨绸缪 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station Construction Updates - 杭州西站 建设近况*


























































































originally posted by @A Chicagoan on








HANGZHOU | Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub | 400m |...


South plot 320 + 300 + 2 x 213 m 2021-12-01 by 847003960




www.skyscrapercity.com


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hefei South Railway Station (Anhui Province) - 安徽 合肥南站*








by 文俊在路上 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Shapingba Railway Station - 重庆 沙坪坝站*








by icbczzy（A）on 500px








by icbczzy（A）on 500px








by icbczzy（A）on 500px



​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Beneath the Great Wall of China lies the world's deepest high-speed railway station*
CNN _Excerpt_
Feb 3, 2022

With the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics fast approaching, the world's first self-driving high-speed train is already in action, transporting athletes and officials between the two main cities hosting the games on the historic Beijing-Zhangjiakou intercity railway.

The fact that this bullet train can drive itself is remarkable enough. But partway through the 56-minute ride, it passes through another engineering marvel: the Badaling Great Wall Station.

Completed in 2019, the station is a stone's throw away from the entrance to Badaling, the most popular section of the centuries-old wall. To protect the iconic monument from structural damage, the railway line and its accompanying station were built deep underground.

More : Beneath the Great Wall of China lies the world's deepest high-speed railway station


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, that’s impressive. China has really went all out with using HSR as a regional development strategy. The new xiongan station and line is awesome.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Beside Shapingba, how many other major termini in China are without massive squares at the front?


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

NCT said:


> Beside Shapingba, how many other major termini in China are without massive squares at the front?


Futian is another example without a designated square of it's own, however it has been built close to an existing open civic space in Shenzhen, just as Shapingba is close by to an open pedestrian shopping area.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536023356100706309

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536023356100706309


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Beijing Fengtai Railway Station ready to be put into service*



























































> Workers are seen at Beijing Fengtai Railway Station, which will be put into service soon, in Beijing, capital of China, June 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


Beijing Fengtai Railway Station ready to be put into service


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

Asia's largest passenger railway hub starts operation in Beijing


Asia's largest passenger railway hub starts operation in Beijing-



english.news.cn






BEIJING, June 20 (Xinhua) -- The largest passenger railway hub in Asia was put into operation Monday in Beijing as a four-year reconstruction breathes new life into the Chinese capital's oldest railway station.

With a gross floor area of nearly 400,000 square meters, or 56 standard football pitches, Beijing Fengtai Railway Station has 32 rail tracks and 32 platforms and is able to accommodate a maximum of 14,000 passengers per hour.

Located in southern Beijing's Fengtai District, the time-honored station was built in 1895 and used to provide both passenger and freight services until its closure in 2010. Reconstruction of the station kicked off in 2018.

In addition to accommodation expansion, the station has a new look with many traditional Chinese architecture designs.

It is also the country's first railway station featuring a double-deck structure that serves both high-speed and regular train services. There is also a metro station under the railway station, enabling convenient transfers.

The station's operator said it would put 120 trains into service for the preliminary stage of the railway station's operation. ■


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Beijing Fengtai Railway Station Officially Opened Yesterday - 新丰台站开通运营*
It is the largest railway station in Asia 














by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px








by 百万浪涛涛 on 500px




​


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539058470728585217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539058470728585217


----------

